# Messer Bau



## fritte (24. März 2015)

So Leute, dann will ich auch mal.
Nur falls gewünscht \erlaubt, ansonsten einfach löschen.

Kurz zur Geschichte.
In meiner damaligen Ausbildung vor 20 Jahre , durfte und musste ich schmieden lernen, das ist nie verkehrt meinte mein chef. 
Nun gut, habe damals auf nem Schlachthof immer mit messern zu tun gehabt.
Dann wurde ich Koch, und hatte wieder Messer in der Hand.
Danach war ich für eine größere Firma als Messerschleifer 6jahre aktiv.
Darauf hin fing ich an, mich für das Thema Messer bauen und schmieden zu interessieren. Kurzer Hand wurden Maschinen und Werkzeuge organisiert.
Zur Zeit habe ich 3 Werkstatt Räume, leider alles etwas durch ein ander da nicht anders stellbar aber was solls.

Hier mal ein paar einfache Messer, alles mit einfachen Mitteln machbar.

Material 
Stahl 1.2842 
Feilen
Flex
Grill
Föhn
Holz
Reißnadel
Schleifleinen
Öl zum braten

Kurzanleitung

Der stahl ist ein Kohlenstoff stahl, rostet zwar mit der Zeit ohne Pflege, wird dafür aber sau scharf und ist leicht nach zu schärfen.

Ihr müsst euch einfach ne Form Überlegen und diese auf Stahl aufzeichnen.
Dann mit der flex ausschneiden. Mit einer reißnadel jetzt die Mitte der klinge markieren damit später das schneidgut gerade läuft, und die klinge sich beim härten nicht verzieht.
Jetzt könnt ihr mit einer schruppscheibe die klinge ausdünnen. Immer wieder abkühlen, damit der stahl nicht hart wird, oder wenn er zu warm \heiß wurde und sich verfärbte, einfach langsam abkühlen lassen.
Nach dem die grobe Form steht, bis auf ca 0,3mm feilen.
Jetzt wird die klinge mit schleifleinen geschliffen von 100 bis 400 bis alle riefen weg sind.
Jetzt kommt die klinge bei 840 grad in den Ofen bzw grill. Dabei muss die klinge eine helle kirschrote Farbe haben, wenn sie nicht mehr magnetisch ist, sind wir schon gut dabei. Dann wird sie im Öl abgeschreckt. Das sollte am besten etwas angewärmt auf ca 60 grad.
Ist die klinge kühl, kann man einen Ritz test machen, einfach mit der klinge an einer Flasche ritzen, wenn das Glas nen Kratzer hat, passte alles.
2 test, ne feile nehmen und versuchen zu feilen, wenn die Feile abrutscht ist alles gut.
Jetzt kommt die klinge in einen vorgeheitzten Backofen bei ca 160-180 grad. 
2x 1stunde im Wasser abschrecken.
Danach wird wieder von 100-400 mit dem schleifleinen gearbeitet, denn die klinge verzundert immer ein wenig.

Jetzt kommt der Griff
Alles was gefällt, Hirschhorn,Leder, paracord, Holz usw.
Hier wird auch mit epoxy gearbeitet und verklebt.

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch ein wenig erklären wie so ein Messer gemacht wird.
Dies sind alles machbare klingen bis auf den Damast Zwerg.


----------



## panfu (24. März 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Hallo,
Superschöne Messer hast Du da ....würde gerne mehr darüber lesen !!!!!!!:m


----------



## thanatos (25. März 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

#6 gut geschrieben noch besser wenn nun nicht noch jemand seinen Senf dazu gibt 
 1. zum erwärmen auf 840 Grad C -die Farbe sollte dann
 schon eher ein sehr helles Rot sein.
 2. Beim erwärmen auf dem Grill die Schneideklinge gut 
 mit Holzkohle bedecken sonst könnte Kohlenstoffverlust
 auftreten .Mit irgend einem Puster Luft von unten zuführen
 um schneller die gewünschte Temperatur zu erreichen.
 3. nach dem Härten die Klinge im Backofen am besten mit Umluft bei zweihundert Grad "Entspannen" sonst könnte sie 
 brechen ,in der Regel wird der Stahl dabei um 2 Hrc
 weicher.
 Nun kann er gerichtet werden falls er sich verzogen hat.
 Jetzt erst den letzten Schliff und Politur ausführen ,aber vorsichtig die Klinge darf nun nicht mehr heiß werden.
 die Klinge kann nun auch bei zweihundert Grad gefärbt
 werden nach zwei Stunden ist sie gelblich wie lange es nun 
 dauert bis sie blau wird hab ich vergessen jeden falls wird sie dabei nicht weicher der Arbeitsgang nennt sich "künstlich
 altern"(Kann wohl über 10 Stunden dauern) also alle Stunde mal nachsehen.Die blaue Anlaßfarbe ist nicht Salzsäure 
 resistent man kann dann mit Hilfe von Schablonen
 Zeichen oder Schrift aufbringen .
nun gut |supergri #d  |uhoh:


----------



## fritte (25. März 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Guten morgen,
du hast schon recht wenn du sagst das die klinge eigentliche hellrot sein soll.
Nur gehe ich davon aus, das wenn du klinge draußen auf dem grill hast, die klingenfarbe etwas dunkler kommt aufgrund des Sonnenlichtes.
In der Werkstatt kommen die Farben ja doch anders.
Da Härte ich auch lieber mit meinem Ofen, um ein immer reproduzierbares Messer zu garantieren.

Man kann auch auf die klinge anstelle des Magneten test Salz streuen, denn Salz fängt bei 800 grad an zu schmelzen.

Zum anlassen der klinge, dies könnt ihr auch in einer fritteuse machen, das ist noch gleichmäßiger als der vorgeheitzte Ofen. 

Anbei mal die richtigen Glühfarben.


----------



## Kochtopf (25. März 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Super interessantes Thema! Hatte überlegt mal nen Messerschmiedekurs zu besuchen aber wenn du uns weiter fütterst kann ich mir den vielleicht sparen  

Grüße
Alex


----------



## fritte (25. März 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Ein Schmiedekurs ist trotzdem toll. Eine geschmiedete klinge vor allem Damast ist ja was ganz anders als eine geschnittene klinge. 
Aber wenn es nur darum geht, mal ein Messer zu basteln, ist dies die einfachste Art und weise


----------



## Arne0109 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Moinsen Respekt,
mich würde interessieren wo sich die letzten beiden Messer Preislich bewegen wenn Du Sie für jemanden schmiedest und wie lang/Hoch die Klinge/der klingenrücken ist
Beste und respektvolle Grüße
Arne


----------



## Knut82 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Respekt! Alles komplett selber zu machen ist schon eine Leistung #6

 Wer das Thema Messerbau mal klein anfangen will, dem würde ich empfehlen, sich erstmal eine fertig geschmiedete Klinge zu kaufen und dafür einen eigenen Griff herzustellen.


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (25. März 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

ich hab auch Schmieden gelernt in meiner Ausbildung 
( Schiffbauer ) aber das ist schon einen Kunnst und mein Backofen  zu hause geht nur bis 220 Grad  ..
Schön beschrieben ich würd auch nur max. die Griffe selber machen ... aber so ein Messer ist der Hammer!


----------



## fritte (25. März 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Ihr könnt z.b. auch die klingen machen und sie fremd härten lassen. 
Da gibt es einige die dieses anbieten.
Ist schon richtig, man kann auch einfach erst einmal "nur" griffe machen.
Dann kann man aber auch her gehen, und vorhandene Messer um stylen.
Bin noch im Krankenhaus, Maße kann ich erst morgen durch geben.


----------



## Fotomanni (25. März 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Wie ist das BVB Logo gemacht? Geätzt? Brüniert?


----------



## fritte (25. März 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Elektrolyte Ätzung! Mache mir die Schablonen dafür mit Drucker selber. Anbei noch nen ätz Versuch. Teste noch. Der Griff ist selbst gemachtes papiermicarta.


----------



## thanatos (26. März 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

wie der Themenstarter schon erwähnte es kann ja nicht jeder schmieden.
 Also "Bastler laßt doch mal die Katze aus dem Sack aus was ihr schon 
 Klingen gefertigt habt und wie zufrieden ihr damit ward.
 mache mal den Anfang,ich verwende Materialien die mir so als defekt
 "zulaufen" Gattersägeblatt -relativ hart läßt sich kaum bohren aber eine 
 richtig scharfe Klinge bekommt man damit nicht hin ,bei einem Schliff
 unter 15 Grad knickt die Schneide ab.
 Das Tabakschneidemesser von meines Freundes Opa (gab richtig Ärger obwohl Opa nicht mal mehr geraucht hat)war ganz vorzüglich ,rasiermesserscharf und nach Gebrauch mit wenigen Zügen 
 über einen ganz feinen Ölstein wieder top fit.
 Kaltsägeblatt speziell für Werkzeugstähle -auf der Flächenschleifmaschine
 vorgefertigt -rattenscharf ,ist aber nie fertig geworden weil es zerbrochen ist wie Glas.
 Ein gleiches Sägeblatt für Normalstahl ,mindere Qualität als Sägeblatt wegen zu kurzer Standzeit ,das beste Arbeitsmesser ,viel gebraucht,
 nimmt es nicht übel wenn man mal über Eisen ,Knochen und sonst was schneidet (Außer Stein,Marmor u.ä.) Allein beim gelegentlichen putzen
 mit Schwamm und Polierpaste kommt die ursprüngliche Schärfe zurück


----------



## fritte (26. März 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Hier sieht man die fertigen Messer.
Das sind die, wo ich die ätzbilder von gepostet habe.


----------



## fritte (3. April 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

@ thanatos
Scheinbar ist keiner hier im Forum der mal ne klinge gebastelt hat.
Schade eigentlich, hätte gedacht, auch wenn CR betrieben wird, das jeder ne klinge dabei hat und der ein oder andere daher mal sich ne klinge oder wenigstens nen griff selbst gebastelt hat. An den handwerklichen Fähigkeiten kann es nicht liegen, sehe hier täglich tolle arbeiten von euch. Ob Ruten Bau, wobbler oder andere technische Spielereien. 
Kann euch nur sagen, es macht Spaß, vorallem bei sau Wetter kann man in der Werkstatt was machen. Wollte euch aber wenigstens eine Anregung geben, was man noch machen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*



> An den handwerklichen Fähigkeiten kann es nicht liegen, sehe hier täglich tolle arbeiten von euch.


Bei mir schon - bin handwerklicher Volldepp...
Muss schon überlegen, in welche Richtung ich ne Schraube drehen muss...
;-)))
Aber einfach klasse Infos und Anleitung..
Danke dafür..


----------



## Eisenkneter (3. April 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

die mit Damastmuster hast du aber nicht mit der flex aus nem blech geschnitten, oder? wo sollte da das Muster herkommen. oder sind das nur ätzungen um eine damastoptik zu erreichen?

schöne arbeiten, respekt.

ich will jetzt bitte keinen fundamentalistischen streit entfachen, aber warum werden messer denn heute noch geschmiedet? nur weils spass macht? heute gibt es tausende stahlarten, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich da durch falten zweier unterschiedlicher bleche noch was erbessern kann. Da scheint mit das ausschneiden aus blech sinnvoll und garantiert konstante materialqualität


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (3. April 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Nicht nur weil es Spass macht, sondern weil sehr wohl ein Unterschied im Ergebnis besteht. Ebenso das Härten und Anlassen sind ausschlaggebend für die Qualität des Messers.


----------



## Eisenkneter (3. April 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

das wird oft behauptet. aber keiner sagt wo der unterschied liegt.
Härten und anlassen kannst du auch aus der blechtafel geschnittene messer.
Früher wurde geschmiedet um einschlüsse wie schlacken aus dem stahl zu nehmen. heute gibt es keine einschlüsse mehr in qualitätsstahl. und jede stahleigenschaft wird im stahlwerk auf wunsch "gemischt"


----------



## thanatos (3. April 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Man tut es einfach weil man es kann ,ob man nun ein kleines individuelles
 Kunstwerk oder ein spezielles Arbeitsgerät schafft ist schnurzegal
 besser als mit der besseren Hälfte auf dem Sofa sitzen und Bauer sucht....
 kieken.Es ist ja auch etwas Spannung dabei ob es nachher wirklich so ist
 wie man es sich vorgestellt hat.
 Ja als Fritte das gestartet hatte ich mit mehr Resonanz gerechnet aber man wird ja immer bequemer und was gibt es was man nicht kaufen kann
 -die Freude etwas selbst gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Andal (3. April 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Wenn man hier ganz nüchtern dazu steht, dann stimmt es. Messer von höchstem Gebrauchswert lassen sich heute industriell und preiswert aus einem Stück "Blech" herstellen. Moderne Stahlsorten, Legierungen und Fertigungstechniken machen das ohne weiteres möglich. Damit sich das aber rentiert, sind Stückzahlen nötig.

Für handwerklich hergestellte Einzestücke ist aber auch heute noch die traditionelle Fertigung in der Schmiede der einzige Weg. Nur so kann die maximale Individualität erreicht werden, die solche Messer ausmachen. Natürlich immer vorausgesetzt, dass sich beide Messer auf einem auch vergleichbaren technischen Standard befinden!

Ob das dann objektiv zu einem besseren Schnitt führt, ob man beide Messer im Gebrauch wirklich als besser, oder schlechter bewerten kann und mag, sei jedem einzelnen Besitzer selbst überlassen.

Das habe ich mir nicht aus den Fingern gesogen. Ich bin gelernter Schmied und hab auch meine eigenen Messer hergestellt. So sehr man sich Mühe gibt, es wird immer ein industrielles, oder in Manufaktur hergestelltes Messer geben, das rein objektiv mit dem Eigenbau mithalten kann. Ihm fehlt aber das gewisse Etwas des Eigenbaus.

Mich würde es schon wieder jucken. Aber in einer Etagenwohnung mitten im Ort sind Amboss, Esse und Flex nicht wirklich bei den Nachbarn gefragt.


----------



## Eisenkneter (3. April 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

einverstanden.
nostalgie, spass am werkeln und stolz was mit eigenen händen zu schaffen. wie wobbler bauen, fliegen binden, ..


----------



## Andal (3. April 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Mit so einem Messer ist es nicht anders, als mit einer Angel.

Die Angel ist der verlängerte Arm und das Messer ein Teil der Hand, wenn der richtige Kerl und das richtige Material sich gefunden  haben. Schneiden kann man auch mit einem Steinsplitter, Fische fangen nur mit Schnur und Haken. Trotzdem gibts bei beiden Werkzeugen auch die höchste handwerkliche Vollendung und dazwischen alles mögliche an Alternativen und das ist gut so.

Bei vielen Dingen des persönlichen Gebrauchs reicht einem die bloße Funktionalität vollkommen aus. Bei ganz wenigen spielt einem dann die Leidenschaft einen Streich und da kommen die handgemachten Messer und Angeln ins Spiel und auch das ist gut so!


----------



## Kauli11 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Wie Andal schon richtig bemerkt hat:
Nicht jeder hat die Schmiede im Haushalt.
Da kann man besser zuhause Wobbler bauen,oder Fliegen binden.
Der Aufwand ist nicht so groß.

Wer natürlich die Voraussetzungen zum Schmieden im Hause hat,kann tolle Sachen herstellen und hat noch Spass dabei.#h


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Hier mal ein paar meiner selbst gebauten Messer:


https://*ih.com/i/muhunter2cj

https://*ih.com/i/n3hunter2bj

https://*ih.com/i/0lhunter1cxj

https://*ih.com/i/msmessera5j

------------------

https://*ih.com/i/4rhunter1dj

https://*ih.com/i/0lhunter1cxj

https://*ih.com/i/j8messerb5j


Material bei beiden Messern: 1.2842, 
Härte nach Rockwell: 62 HRC, 
Finish: geätzte Klingen, 
Filework,
Klingendicke 5mm
Klingenlänge 11,5 cm
Griffe: Mooreiche braun und Mooreiche schwarz
Griffe geschraubt.
Holster: Kydex bzw. Leder, 
Verschluß: TecLock


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*



> Ich bin gelernter Schmied und hab auch meine eigenen Messer hergestellt. So sehr man sich Mühe gibt, es wird immer ein industrielles, oder in Manufaktur hergestelltes Messer geben, das rein objektiv mit dem Eigenbau mithalten kann.



Ich bin neben einem Schmied aufgewachsen (keine Messer, alles an Landwirtschaftszeug halt), das war immer klasse, weil wir zugucken durften.
Und das roch klasse...

Der meinte damals (ist ja nu auch fast fuffzich Jahre her) dass es was bringen würde, wenn man den Schneidebereich (Sensen, nicht Messer wie gesagt) mehr verdichten würde..

Ansonsten find ich so ne Anleitung wie hier klasse, auch wenn ichs nie hinkriegen würde ...

Selber gemachtes Messer, das hat schon was  (auch wenns man vielleicht gleich gute Teile kaufen kann - ist wie Fisch kaufen oder fangen)......


----------



## Andal (4. April 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

So viele Klingenformen mit den dazugehörigen Griffen es weltweit gibt, so viele unterschiedliche Anforderungen an Messerstähle gibt es auch. Nur den Stahl der eirelegenden Wollmilchsau gibt  es nicht. Aber eines haben Messer immer gemein. Sie müssen scharf sein, das Verhältnis von Schnitthaltigkeit und Schärfbarkeit muss stimmen. Das der Griff dazu passt und dem Zweck angemessen ist versteht sich von selbst. Da unterscheidet sich dann plötzlich das Skalpell des Chirurgen überhaupt nicht mehr vom Sichelmesser der laotischen Bergbäuerin.

Nirgendwo bei den Urwerkzeugen gilt mehr das Prinzip von Form follows funtion. Für meinen Geschmack scheinen leider viele  zeitorientierte Messerdesigner von diesem Prinzip wenig zu halten, oder es nicht zu kennen. Na ja, Geschmackssache eben.

Wegen des o.a. genannten räumlichen Nachteils, keine Messer selber mehr machen zu können, habe ich mir da ein Interessengebiet erschlossen, auf dem man quasi kostenfrei daherkommen kann, wenn man die Exponate nur in Bildform sammelt. Das sind die weltweiten Messerformen. Warum sie so aussehen, teilweise sehr skuril, und was diese Formen bedingt.

Das halbmondförmige Ulu der Inuitfrauen. Sie jagen nicht, also brauchen sie auch kein Messer mit langer Klinge für tödliche Stiche. Sie brauchen was, womit man sehr präzise Schnitte führen kann. Aus diesem Grund benutzen auch europäische Schumacher und Sattler solche Halbmondmesser und das ohne eine gemeinsame Entwicklung der Klingenform zu haben.

Oder das gebogene Haumesser Kukri aus dem nepalesischen Himalayaregionen. Es ist ein Beisipiel für eine typische bäuerliche Werkzeugwaffe. Die gebogene, schwere und nicht von ungefähr so geformete Klinge ist zum Holz einschlagen und die Pflege der Feldfrüchte gleichermaßen gut geeignet, wie um damit den Feind um Haupteslänge einzukürzen. Das ist typische für nicht sehr wohlhabende Regionen. Werkzeug und Waffe in einem. Auch diese Klinge hat aber auch eine europäische Seite. Ebenfalls ohne eine gemeinsame Entwicklung. Heppen, Gertel, Hiepen und Wiedmesser waren und sind einfache bäuerliche Hackmesser. Ihre waffentechnische Weiterentwicklung nennen wir Hellebarden. In den mittelalterlichen Bauernaufständen wurden Werkzeuge zu Waffen...

Das Schneidewerkzeug ist nach dem simplen Prügel das älteste Werkezug der Menschheit und es ist ein ungleublich spannendes Thema!


----------



## Eisenkneter (4. April 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

ich hatte mich schon lange mit dem gedanken eines eigenen handgeschmiedeten messers getragen. lärm ist nicht das problem, aber im keller schmieden ist nun mal nicht da kein rauchabzug. und extra hütte bauen und amboss anschaffen und den auch noch irgendwie den hang hochschaffen ...
bisher nicht. daher hat mich die idee des ausgeflexten messers spontan angesprochen. aber irgendwie ... es fehlt ihm die seele. meine ganz persönliche meinung.


----------



## Andal (4. April 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Da gäbe es ja noch die Möglichkeit von Wochenendseminaren. Dort fertigt man dann unter fachlicher Anleitung seine eigene (damaszierte) Klinge. Die restlichen Arbeiten sind hobbyraumtauglich. Und nicht vergessen: Jedes Messer soll auch die passende, stilstimmige Lederscheide haben. Das wäre dann beinahe wieder ein Hobby für sich wert.


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

@Mordskerl,

wenn du die erste Klinge aus Präzisions-Flachstahl herausgeschnitten, gefeilt, geschliffen und gehärtet hast, dann hat das Messer genug "Seele". Denn es ist von Dir geschaffen worden, ob nun geklopft (geschmiedet) oder geschliffen (mit dem Bandchleifer) oder gefeilt.

Es ist eine Einmalige Klinge, nur von Dir nach Deinen Wünschen entstanden. Wenn das keine Seele hat, weiß ich auch nicht.

Es ist ein Unikat was es kein zweites mal gibt.


Also versuch es erst mal, dann wirst du feststellen wie viel Seele so eine Klinge hat wenn Du sie selbst hergestellt hast.


Gutes gelingen

ZH


----------



## Andal (4. April 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Bei einem entsprechenden Flachstahlrohling ist es ja auch völlig unbedeutend, wie die Form herausgearbeitet wurde. Da muss nicht unbedingt Feuer und Hammer ran, damit es gut wird.


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. April 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Ich versteh vom Schmieden usw. genau null, aber: 

Echt mal wieder geil, was die Leute hier so alles wissen und können. So traditionelles Handwerk find ich allgemein voll super, das ist echte Kunst.

Ich les darum sehr gern hier mit - höchst interessant #6


----------



## fritte (4. April 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Es passiert hier doch noch was .
@Andal
Klar, wir können nicht alle ne Schmiede im Hause haben, daher habe ich ja auch anfänglich vom Flachstahl geschrieben.
Über formen und Funktionen kann man lange Fach und sachlich diskutieren. 
Weiß aber nicht, ob es dann nicht doch hier am Thema vorbei geht bzw. Zu oder für einige wird. Wohnst leider weiter weg, sonst hätt ich gesagt, wir machen mal ne klinge bzw. Nen Messer zusammen.

Die Damastklingen sind geschmiedet, anders nicht zu machen. Aber heute kann man auch Damast fertig kaufen also Damast Flachstahl von einem Schmied gemacht. Da ich zur Zeit nicht schmieden darf und nur unter Aufsicht arbeiten kann, passiert bei mir zur Zeit nicht viel.

Wer sagt, ne klinge aus nen Flachstahl hat keine seele, stimmt nicht. Die meisten klingen die man kaufen kann sind nicht geschmiedet.
Mach mal nen Messer, verzichte auf die Flex, nimm eine Handsäge, eine Feile und schmiergel. Wenn du deine klinge fertig hast, und jemand sagt dann, das Dingen hat keine Seele, drehst du ihm am liebsten den Hals um. Denn das machst nicht in 2 Stunden , da hängst nen paar stunden mehr\ Tage dran.

Eine Damast klinge kann besser sein wie ein monostahl muss aber nicht. Ich kann verschiedene Eigenschaften kombinieren was sehr reizvoll sein kann, aber auch ein Monostahl  der selektiv gehärtet wird kann Vorzüge vorweisen die man beim Damast so nicht hin bekommt. Aber ein Damast sieht schon geil aus wenns nicht grade ne Hauch dünne  tapete ist.
Wenn man sich mal anschaut wieviele verschiedene Hölzer auf dem Markt sind, kann man sein Messer schon schön personalisieren.
Ich baue ja meine Rute auch selber, einfach weil ich Bock habe zu basteln, oder fliegenbinden. Der scheiß kostet nen vermögen, was ich da an fliegen hätte kaufen können möchte ich nicht drüber nach denken.
Ach Quatsch ich geh angeln, ich glaube nur vom fliegenbinden hätte ich die nächsten 20-30 Jahre Fisch kaufen können. Was ich da an Zeit und Geld hätte sparen können.

Man darf nie den kosten nutz Faktor so mit einbeziehen es sei denn man macht es gewerblich, dann hat man aber keine feile sondern nen guten bandschleifer am Start. Dann kostet aber nen Band nicht 1€ sondern 6-14€ je nach Ausführung usw.

Habe hier jetzt wenigstens mal ein paar Bilder gesehen von Hand gefertigten klingen bzw. Messern das gefällt mir.
Also haut rein und fangt an, würde mich über mehr Bilder und infos freuen.


----------



## Seele (4. April 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Ich klink mich auch mal ein. 

Der Thread hat mich dazu gebracht es endlich auch durch zu ziehen. Ich hatte es schon laaaange vor mir mal ein eigenes Küchenmesser zu bauen und jetzt hab ich damit angefangen. Ich muss die Klinge jetzt nur mal noch härten (da weiß ich noch nicht ob im Tonbrennofen oder im Kohlefeuer) und dann noch schleifen sowie den Griff basteln. 

Bisher bin ich mit meiner Arbeit fürs erste Messer schon sehr zufrieden. Als Stahl hab ich normalen 1.2841 genommen, weil ich das Messer in der Küche sowieso pflege und die erreichbaren 62HRC waren von mir sowieso angestrebt. Basst. 

Wenns fertig ist und ich es nicht total verhunze zeig ich es euch natürlich.


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

O.k. eins hab ich noch:


Stahl ist wieder 1.2842
Klingendicke 4mm
Klingenlänge: 13 cm
Härte nach Rockwell: 62 HRC
Griffschalen: Leinenmicarta Toxic green, schwarzer Fiber und mit V2A Pins verstiftet.
Holster: Kydex
Verschluss: TeckLock
Finish: auf Schleiffließ abgezogen, geölt


----------



## Andal (4. April 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Sehr zeitlos und funktional. #6

Was mir nicht so gefällt, sind die Scheiden. Da stehe ich auf zwiegenähtes Leder, mit Soda gehärtet und mit Öl fürs Finish.


----------



## thanatos (4. April 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

;+ hab da mal ne Frage :Wo last ihr die Härte messen
     da ihr immer so exakt 62 HRc angebt .Ne Werkzeugmacherei oder Materialprüflabor gibt es ja wirklich nicht in jedem Städtchen.
 Stellt euch auch das Härten nicht zu einfach vor ,falsch angelassen und das Material kann bei Belastung explosionsartig brechen ,der Rücken sollte schon einiges
 weicher als die Schneide sein ,Schmiede beherrschen das meist ganz gut ist ne reine Übungssache.Besser Material
 auswählen welches schon eine ansprechende Festigkeit hat .

 .


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Weil ich die Messer bei uns im Werkzeugbau härten lasse und die da die entsprechenden Maschinen haben. Und auch die entsprechenden Experten in sachen "Härten". Der 1.2842 ist ein niedrig legierter Kaltarbeits-Werkzeugstahl der bei uns in der Fa. des öfteren Anwendung findet. Deswegen kenne ich die genaue Härte. Alles klar?


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*



Andal schrieb:


> Sehr zeitlos und funktional. #6
> 
> Was mir nicht so gefällt, sind die Scheiden. Da stehe ich auf zwiegenähtes Leder, mit Soda gehärtet und mit Öl fürs Finish.



Außer für das grüne Messer habe ich natürlich auch noch Lederscheiden mit Punzierungen für meine anderen Messer.

Wie z.b. für das hier:


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Tolle Sachen!!!
Danke fürs einstellen!!


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Aber noch mal auf die Kydexscheiden zurück zu kommen.

Die haben auch ihre Vorteile. Sie brauchen keine Pflege, sie gammeln nicht wenn sie nass werden. Man kann sie schnell reinigen. Und der große Vorteil gegenüber Lederscheiden ist der, das man die Messer nicht extra sichern muß weil man sie so gestalten kann das sie die Messer zuverlässig festhalten und man sie trotzdem mit einer Hand ziehen kann. Meine Messer "klacken" in die Kydexscheiden.


----------



## Andal (4. April 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Das solche Kydexscheiden praktisch sind, brauchen wir nicht bereden. Für ein Arbeitsmesser, also eines das man dauernd führt, sind die ideal. Aber deine ledernen gefallen mir viel besser. Schöne Frauen steckt man ja auch nicht in einen Plastiksack. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*



> Schöne Frauen steckt man ja auch nicht in einen Plastiksack


hrrrrmpf - muss mir als bekennender Macho grade wieder alles verkneifen ...
:q

Tolle Messer!!!
#6#6#6


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*



Andal schrieb:


> Das solche Kydexscheiden praktisch sind, brauchen wir nicht bereden. Für ein Arbeitsmesser, also eines das man dauernd führt, sind die ideal. Aber deine ledernen gefallen mir viel besser. Schöne Frauen steckt man ja auch nicht in einen Plastiksack. #6



Da hast du natürlich Recht #6


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Das kleine zuletzt gezeigte, ist übrigens aus einer abgebrochenen F.Dick Schlachtermesserklinge entstanden, die ich auf einem langsam rotierenden und im Wasserbad laufendem Schleifstein (wegen der Hitzeentwicklung und dem damit einhergehenden Härteverlust) umgeschliffen habe und mit einem polierten Hirschhorngriff versehen habe.

Klingenlänge 8 cm
Klingendicke:2mm
Gesamtlänge: 17 cm ohne Messingpin


----------



## fritte (4. April 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Die von mir gezeigten, sind alle letztes Jahr entstanden.
Da habe ich erst mit dem Thema angefangen. Wie geschrieben, habe schon in meiner Ausbildung schmieden müssen, somit war mir das Thema nicht ganz neu.
Hier mal ein Blick auf meine ersten geh versuche.
Kydex und mircata sind nicht so meins. Verwendet ich eher selten, finde Holz einfach angenehmer! Aber schöne Sachen machst du da


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Geile Teile - will Messer haben......


----------



## Andal (4. April 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

@ fritte:

Der Dolch und der Standhauer schauen sehr gut aus. Das sind Formen die recht selten so gebaut werden. #6


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Sehr schöne Messer. Besonders die mit den Hirschhorngriffen gefallen mir. 

Ich will mir auch noch so einen großen User mit Hirschhornheft bauen. So in der Art wie Deiner oben in dem Acrylglasständer nur etwas länger und breiter. 

Die passenden Hirschhornstücke und den Stahl habe ich schon hier. Nur die Zeit und Lust sfehlt mir noch.


----------



## fritte (4. April 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Zur Zeit steht gerade eine Art Bowie mit Hirschhorn an. Klinge ist fast fertig, müsste mal das finish machen. Da ich selber Härte muss ich aber noch 2-3 klingen machen damit es sich lohnt. Mein härteofen ist etwas größer , und braucht seine Zeit bis er auf touren ist. Dafür sind 50 cm klingen kein Problem


----------



## fritte (4. April 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Andal, ich versuche formen zu kombinieren, wie ich sie mir vorstellen bzw. Wie ich die klingen brauche. Alle meine Messer sind entstanden als ich merkte mir fehlt etwas. Egal ob Skinner, oder die kleinen Messer im kiridashi style. Die nutze ich für die Leder Bearbeitung. Ansonsten mache ich gerne mini fixed werde mich aber bald an einen folder / Klappmesser versuchen.


----------



## Andal (4. April 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Es heißt ja auch Eigenbau und nicht Nachbastel.


----------



## Eisenkneter (5. April 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

jetzt hab ich fast den ganzen ostersonntag mit lesen und videos über messer, schmieden, stahl und schleifen verbracht ..
sehr interessant, teilweise lustig, viel unsinn, .. herrlich.
regelrechte glaubenskriege zwischen den verfechtern der damaststähle und denen die diese abfällig als "schweissbunte zierstähle" bezeichnen. zum totlachen.
ich hätt jetzt gerne eine esse, einen amboss und viel zeit.

so nebenbei hab ich noch ein messer ruiniert das ich erst bewusst stumpf gesäbelt habe um dann zu testen ob ich es wieder scharf bekomme. bisher nicht. wird aber sicher noch.

dabei wollte meine frau doch eine neue gerderobe haben ...


----------



## fritte (6. April 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

@ mordskerl
Es ist tatsächlich so, aber wenn du wirklich viel lesen willst,geh mal auf die seiten vom Messer forum oder der blade community. Da kannst ein wenig lesen.
Bist ja im Saarland, sonst hätte ich gesagt, komm vorbei und ich zeig dir was du so benötigst und wie es am einfachsten geht.
Messer schärfen ist kein Geheimnis aber ich habe dieses Jahre lang beruflich gemacht. 
Lieber ne alte klinge opfern und üben bis es klappt


----------



## Eisenkneter (6. April 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Danke für das Angebot.

Ich glaub was ich für den anfang benötige ist klar. nur nicht wie ichs bekomme. Vor allem einen Amboss (bucht >300 € ist happig).
aber ich werde sicher bald mal eine alte feile in den Räucherofen legen, ne luftlanze dazu und dann zwischen fäustel und I-Träger platt hauen. erst danach mach ich mir gedanken ob ich sowas öfter machen will und mir einen amboss zulege.


----------



## Andal (6. April 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Ein Stück Eisenbahnschiene entsprechend auf/in ein ausbetoniertes Fass gibt schon einen recht brauchbaren Amboss. Wichtig ist vor allem, wie er steht. Der Untergrund darf nicht federn und wackeln schon gar nicht.


----------



## schlotterschätt (6. April 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*



Andal schrieb:


> *Wichtig ist vor allem, wie er steht. *



Das entscheidet über himmelhoch jauchzend oder zu tode betrübt !!! 

............................duck und wech.........|rotwerden


----------



## Andal (6. April 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Das entscheidet über himmelhoch jauchzend oder zu tode betrübt !!!
> 
> ............................duck und wech.........|rotwerden



...über schwitzen müssen, oder seine Ruhe zu haben.


----------



## Kauli11 (6. April 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich fast den ganzen ostersonntag mit lesen und videos über messer, schmieden, stahl und schleifen verbracht ..
> sehr interessant, teilweise lustig, viel unsinn, .. herrlich.
> regelrechte glaubenskriege zwischen den verfechtern der damaststähle und denen die diese abfällig als "schweissbunte zierstähle" bezeichnen. zum totlachen.
> ich hätt jetzt gerne eine esse, einen amboss und viel zeit.
> ...



Kauf Ihr keine neue Garderobe.#d
Sie braucht dann ganz schnell auch neue Klamotten.|bigeyes


----------



## sbho (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei mir schon - bin handwerklicher Volldepp...
> Muss schon überlegen, in welche Richtung ich ne Schraube drehen muss...
> ;-)))
> Aber einfach klasse Infos und Anleitung..
> Danke dafür..



 Akkuschrauber hilft vielleicht, :m  Richtung vorgegeben.....


----------



## Ossipeter (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Aber die richtige! Hat bei uns 6 Tote gegeben weil die Schraube vom Gastank mit rechts reingeschraubt werden sollte!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*



Andal schrieb:


> Sehr zeitlos und funktional. #6
> 
> Was mir nicht so gefällt, sind die Scheiden. Da stehe ich auf zwiegenähtes Leder, mit Soda gehärtet und mit Öl fürs Finish.



Hallo Andal, kannst du mir dies näher erklären, mit Soda gehärtetes Leder, habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gehört.
(Ich habe da schon sehr viel mit Leder gemacht, gearbeitet)

Ansonsten ist dieser Thread ganz interessant, bitte weiter.
Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Carbonstahl als Messerstahl, bzw. schon was draus gefertigt. 

Ein ähnlicher Beitrag läuft auch bei Forum*** falls ich das hier aufzeigen darf, da macht jemand sehr schöne Messer.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*



Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> Aber noch mal auf die Kydexscheiden zurück zu kommen.
> 
> Die haben auch ihre Vorteile. Sie brauchen keine Pflege, sie gammeln nicht wenn sie nass werden. Man kann sie schnell reinigen. Und der große Vorteil gegenüber Lederscheiden ist der, das man die Messer nicht extra sichern muß weil man sie so gestalten kann das sie die Messer zuverlässig festhalten und man sie trotzdem mit einer Hand ziehen kann. Meine Messer "klacken" in die Kydexscheiden.



Kleiner Tip, das mit der Sicherung geht auch bei Leder, mach ich immer so. 
Hier: beide mit Selbsthaltung.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Mit Textilwachs und einföhnen, werden die auch relativ wasser beständig, jedenfalls von außen. Es gibt auch bestimmte Lacke für Leder, zur Festigkeitserhöhung bzw. Beständigkeit (das Leder sieht danach auch noch aus wie Leder).


----------



## Andal (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Du hast sicher schon mal bei antiken Brustharnischen gesehen, dass sie aus Leder und anatomisch sehr genau geformt sind. Das bekam man mit vegetabil gegerbten Häuten und eben mit Soda hin. Das funktioniert auch im kleineren Maßstab.

Für Messerscheiden nimmt man am besten pflanzlich gegerbtes Rentierleder, oder entsprechend starke Häute vom Kalb, oder Rind. Die sind im Normalzustand relativ hell und eher von blecherner Beschaffenheit. Bei einer Messerscheide gehe ich folgendermaßen vor.

Als erstes fertige ich mit aus zwei dünnen Kiefernholzleisten einen Köcher für die Klinge. Der dient mir als Durchstechschutz und am Ende auch für den Rostschutz der Klinge.

Darüber schneide ich das Leder so zu, dass es jetzt schon knapp sitzen würde. Es wird an den Nahtkanten geklebt, so lässt es sich jetzt schon gut ausrichten, besser vorstechen und natürlich auch nähen. Jetzt wäre die Scheide von der Grundfunktion eigentlich fertig.

Jetzt kommt das Kaiser's Haushaltsnatron ins Spiel. Ein Päckchen wird in knapp 2 Liter gut lauwarmem Wasser aufgelöst und die fertig genähte Scheide wird (ohne Steckschutz) darin für eine gute Stunde eingeweicht. Dabei entstehen reichlich kleine Bläschen. Ein Zeichen, dass es wirklich rein vegetabil gegerbtes Leder ist und die Sache klappen wird.

Durch das Einweichen wird das Leder sehr weich, geschmeidig und an der Oberfläche etwas schmierig, so soll es sein. Man lässt nun die Scheide gut abtropfen und trocknet sie mit einem Lappen etwas ab.

Damit man den Steckschutz sauber ins Leder bringt und er später auch dort bleibt, gibt man sehr reichlich Holzleim in die Scheide, schiebt das Messer mit dem Stechschutz rein und richtet alles genau aus. Weil das Leder aber recht geschmeidig ist, kann man nun ohne viel Aufwand mit einem Falzbein Linien nachziehen, das Leder so ausformen, wie man möchte, oder ohne Hammer mit Punziereisen für Ornamente sorgen.

Für die Trocknung braucht es mindestens eine Woche an einem zimmerwarmen Ort. Auf keinen Fall mit Hitze nachhelfen, das Leder könnte sonst brüchig werden.

Wenn alles gut getrocknet ist, hat das Leder eine deutlich dunklere Farbe und einen leichten Vintage-Look. Die Kanten des Leders sind jetzt steinhart und können bei Bedarf mit Schleifpapier geglättet, oder geformt werden. Wer will, kann die Oberfläche nun noch mit Tungöl zusätzlich härten und abschließend mit Bienenwachs aufpolieren.

Ist nach einigen Wochen wirklich alles knochentrocken, gebe ich reichlich Kamelienöl in den hölzernen Stechschutz, um die Klinge zusätzlich vor Rost zu schützen.

Das ist alles ein bisschen aufwendig, aber am Ende kommen Lederarbeiten heraus, wie es sie garantiert kein zweites Mal mehr gibt.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> das wird oft behauptet. aber keiner sagt wo der unterschied liegt.
> Härten und anlassen kannst du auch aus der blechtafel geschnittene messer.
> Früher wurde geschmiedet um einschlüsse wie schlacken aus dem stahl zu nehmen. heute gibt es keine einschlüsse mehr in qualitätsstahl. und jede stahleigenschaft wird im stahlwerk auf wunsch "gemischt"



Durch das Schmieden wird eine Strukturveränderung des Gefüges herbeigeführt, von grobkörnig nach feinkörnig, die Festigkeit nimmt zu. Fällt besonders bei gesenkgeschiedeten Werkzeugen und Scheren auf. Bei Messern dann im Bereich wo sie am meisten ausgeschmiedet wurden.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*



Andal schrieb:


> Du hast sicher schon mal bei antiken Brustharnischen gesehen, dass sie aus Leder und anatomisch sehr genau geformt sind. Das bekam man mit vegetabil gegerbten Häuten und eben mit Soda hin. Das funktioniert auch im kleineren Maßstab.
> 
> 
> ***
> ...







Ok. habe ich so noch nie gemacht. Habe darüber auch noch nichts gelesen. Durchstechschutz habe ich nie benötigt, wenn die fertig sind sind die durch das Färben eh hart.
Probleme mit Rost hatte ich auch noch nie.

Normal verzichte ich immer darauf, das Leder komplett zu tauchen, da sich die Strucktur negativ verändert.

Ich befeuchte nur und eine Weiterverarbeitung erfolgt erst, wenn das Leder wieder annähernd seine ursprüngliche Farbe wieder hat, dann sind die Fasern ausreichen entspannt um alles in Form zu bringen.

Stell mal bitte ein Foto ein von solch einer von dir gefertigten Scheide, würde ich gerne mal sehen.

Das mit dem Soda probiere ich mal, aber nur mit Befeuchten.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

O.k. habs mal gegoogelt.

Wie hart wird das denn?

Und wie doll verändert sich die Farbe? (Ist ja nicht immer gewünscht)


----------



## Andal (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*





Ich denke, wir machen da komplett unterschiedliche Messer und Lederarbeiten. Ich orientiere mich da so gut wie ausschließlich an altem, tradiertem Handwerk und benutze auch keine Maschinen, oder moderne Werkstoffe. Möglichst reines, ursprüngliches Handwerk

Das Bild zeigt ein kleines nordisches Schnitzmesser mit einer 40 mils Klinge aus nicht rostfreiem Kohlenstoffstahl. Der Stechschutz ist reine Sicherheit und mir deshalb wichtig. Die Scheide ist aus einer alten rindsledernen Schmiedeschürze gemacht. Daher auch das rustikale Aussehen.


----------



## Andal (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Wie hart wird das denn?



Lohgegerbtes Rindsleder wird beinahe so hart wie Blech. Darum wurde es ja auch benützt, um Harnische daraus zu formen. Die farbliche Änderung nach dunkel ist schon erheblich. Helles Rindsleder bekommt einen bronzeartigen Ton. Muss man vorher an einer Probe testen.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich denke, wir machen da komplett unterschiedliche Messer und Lederarbeiten. Ich orientiere mich da so gut wie ausschließlich an altem, tradiertem Handwerk und benutze auch keine Maschinen, oder moderne Werkstoffe. Möglichst reines, ursprüngliches Handwerk.



Mach ich eigentlich auch, traditionell.
Maschinen;+moderne Werkstoffe;+.

Ist alles 100% handarbeit.

(zum Foto: nur die Scheiden wurden von mir gefertigt, an Messern habe ich mich noch nicht versucht)


----------



## Andal (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Bis auf die Klingen mache ich alles selber. Auf 45 m² im zweiten Stock eines Mietshauses käme eine kleine Feldschmiede bei den Nachbarn bestimmt nicht gut an, obwohl ich gelernter Schmied bin. So ein Hammer auf dem Amboss wird davon nicht auch nicht leiser.


----------



## zokker (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Hab mir vor rund 30 Jahren auch mal was gebaut. Ist ständig dabei und immer im Einsatz.


----------



## fritte (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Wenn das Leder nicht so dick sein soll und trotzdem Formstabiel, nimm einfach Leder mit Spieß. Jeder Orthopädiemechaniker kann dir das besorgen oder suchst mal im Netz. Das ist extrem stabil, damit werden Apparate gebaut für Leute die z.b Muskelschwund haben usw. Wenn man nicht nur carbon verwenden will bzw. Bezahlt bekommt.
Bei mir gibt es nichts neues, meine Gesundheit macht mir da nen fetten strich durch die Rechnung. Somit müssen mal eben 5 fertig geschmiedete und schon gehärtete klingen auf mich warten :c


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Hab auch mal n Messer gemacht...nur so aus Spaß...bzw.ne klinge aus dem 100er Nagel... Aber das interessiert keinen...is auch schon fast 20 Jahre her


----------



## Eisenkneter (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

so, der Tröt ist ja jetzt schon ein paar Monate alt,  in der Zwischenzeit hab ich mir nen Amboss zugelegt, eine Esse gebaut, eine alte Feile geopfert und meine erste Klinge geschmiedet, gehärtet, angelassen und geschliffen.

Ja genau. In der Reihenfolge. Und weil sich aus Angst vor dem Härteverzug die Klinge nur auf 1.5 mm ausgeschmiedet habe konnte ich mir anschließend mit der gehärteten Klinge den Wolf schleifen. Beim nächsten Mal wird alles anders ...

Dass man die alten Feilenhiebe noch sieht ist beabsichtigt, kommt aber auch daher dass das was man auf dem Amboss noch für eben hält nach dem ersten Anschliff plötzlich gar nicht mehr so eben ist.

Der Griff ist aus dem heimischen Garten, Zwetschge.

Die Angel werd ich beim nächsten Versuch in den Griff einstecken statt in den Schlitz zu stecken, sieht gefälliger aus.
Auch sah die Form auf dem Papier gefälliger aus, bin nicht ganz zufrieden. Ist auch sehr kopflastig.
Und definitiv nicht zum Stechen gedacht, man rutscht doch sehr leicht vom polierten Griff auf die Klinge. Vor allem mit nassen Händen.
Ausserdem 8 mm illegal. Könnte man noch wegschleifen.

Für den allerersten Versuch als ungelernter nicht-Handarbeiter bin ich recht zufrieden, natürlich kann man vieles besser machen.
Nur das mit dem Schärfen will noch nicht so recht. Da fehlt mir die ruhige Hand. Ausserdem ist die Klinge ballig geworden. Auch wegen der ruhigen Hand.


----------



## Andal (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Stimmt. Ein bisschen leiser wirds im ersten Moment. Aber der Nachhall!


----------



## fritte (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Ey mordskerl, fürs erste Messer echt top! Find ich schön das du so  ehrgeizig an das Thema heran gehst.Versuch beim nächsten mal ggf. das die feilen hiebe gleichmäßiger rüber kommen, habe ja leicht reden .
Inzwischen habe ich auch mal wieder eins gemacht. Nicht leicht wenn beide schultern defekt sind und das Herz versagt hat. 
Das Messer hier ist spontan entstanden, wollte ne klinge haben um ätzversuche zu starten. Wenn man hin schaut sieht man leicht ein Muster in der klinge, das ist chemisch durch toner transfer ätzen entstanden.
Griff ist aus olive, die klinge 9,6 der griff 11 cm lang. Gewicht 150g, stahl 1.2842 3mm auf null geschliffen. Liegt jetzt in der Messerschublade


----------



## Andal (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

#6 ...erinnert irgendwie an italienische Parmesanmesser.


----------



## Eisenkneter (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*



fritte schrieb:


> Ey mordskerl, fürs erste Messer echt top! Find ich schön das du so  ehrgeizig an das Thema heran gehst.Versuch beim nächsten mal ggf. das die feilen hiebe gleichmäßiger rüber kommen, habe ja leicht reden .



Danke.
Aber das was du siehst sind keine Feilenhiebe (naja, irgendwie doch), sondern ich habe eine alte Feile umgeschmiedet. Und im Bereich des Kingenrückens sind eben noch die alten Feilenhiebe sichtbar. Ich fands rustikal und habe sie belassen statt wegzufeilen.

Messer Nummer 2 ist in Arbeit, aus der selben alten Feile, aber diesmal dünner ausgeschmiedet und zuerst in Form gefeilt. Dann Härten. Nicht wie beim ersten umgekehrt.


----------



## fritte (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Meinte eher das es,wenn du es gleichmäßiger bearbeitest, es so wie das Messer aussehen könnte.
Noch etwas,ich Schmiede die klinge, Schleife sie bis ca 0,5 - 0,8 mm fertig. Finish bis k 400 
Dann härten, kurz mit feinem stahl schwamm reinigen, anlassen, dann wieder schleifen bis k600-1000 je nach dem was gewünscht.


----------



## Eisenkneter (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

ja, so werd ich es bei Nummer 2 wohl machen. Zuerst fast fertig schleifen, dann härten und anlassen. Und wenn sichs dabei verzieht muss ich eben soviel wegschleifen bis die Klinge wieder gerade ist.

Wochenende steht vor der Tür, da wird die Esse wieder angeheizt.


----------



## fritte (15. August 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Hier mal ein neues Messer. Zweckmäßig für die küche.
Stahl 2842 und 75ni8
Griff ist aus amerikanischen Nussbaum 
Lederscheide ist eher nen Versuch, liegt mir nicht so


----------



## Eisenkneter (16. August 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

gefällt mir gut dein küchenmesser.
Ist das eine echte härtelinie oder nur geätzt?

Mir sind 2 klingen beim härten gerissen.
Habe die klinge vor dem härten zu dünn ausgeschliffen um weniger schleifarbeit am harten Material zu haben.
Und dann auch noch wasser gehärtet statt Öl.

1 Woche schmieden, feilen, schleifen in 1 Minuten zunichte gemacht.
Aber was gelernt dabei.


----------



## thanatos (16. August 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

nich ganz glaubhaft das die Klingen wegen der mangelnden Stärke gerissen sind,du hast ja keine Spannungskanten an ner Klinge.
Da du wie es scheint es zu einem längerfristigem Hobby machen willst
würde ich dir zu einem Spannblock fürs härten raten vermindert den
Verzug.Den würde ich nicht wegschleifen sodern durch dengeln
richten nach dem Anlassen danach ca zwei Stunden bei 200 °C entspannen ,geht in der Backröhre ,und danach schleifen.


----------



## Eisenkneter (17. August 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

mir erscheint das sogar sehr einleuchtend. Nachher...

die Schneide hatte ca 0,2 mm Stärke, der Rücken ca 2mm.
Beim Härten im Wasser kühlt die dünne Schneide sehr schnell ab und zieht such zusammen.
Der dickere Rücken bleibt länger warm und zieht sich entsprechend langsamer zusammen. Dadurch entstehen Spannungen. Und da kaum Material an der Schneide steht hats die Schneide zerrissen.

Die Risse verlaufen von der Schneide im 90° Winkel in Richtung Rücken, sind ca 5 mm tief

Bei Härten in Öl verläuft der Abkühlprozess langsamer, somit sind auch die Spannungen geringer. Das kann schon den Unterschied ausmachen zwischen reissen und nicht reissen.

Aber das alte Getriebeöl stinkt so, da hab ich Wasser genommen. Versuch macht kluch.
Demnächst wieder mit Öl. Vielleicht Salatöl statt Getriebeöl.


----------



## fritte (20. August 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Habe mich mal wieder an ein Messer getraut.
Stahl 2519 3,3mm rücken
Gewicht 195g 
Klinge 12,5 cm
Griff Material erster Versuch von baumwoll micata 
Leider ein paar Luft Einschlüsse gehabt trotz pressen.
Wie man sieht habe ich das falsche Loch für die Pins gebohrt und es ist somit ganz dezent asymmetrisch.
Was haltet ihr hier von?
Ist zwar schon ein wenig abgegrabbelt, da es ein paar mal draußen war, aber ich denke man kann erkennen das es nen Messer ist.


----------



## fritte (20. August 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

@mordskerl

Nimm ruhig Speiseöl mache ich auch. 
Du solltest es aber auf 60 grad vorwärmen damit du genau diese Spannungsrisse meidest.
Im schlimmsten Fall bekommst du dann nen buntschneidemesser hatte ich die Tage auch.
Da wollte einer seine klinge so dünn wie möglich und ich habe von 2 mm auf 0,17mm runter geschliffen bei einer breite von 50 mm. Das ist eine kacke sag ich dir. Obwohl hast ja das worst case selbst erlebt. Einfach am ball bleiben. Men lernt eh nie aus.


----------



## fritte (20. August 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Die klinge ist mit instant kaffe schwarz geätzt. Dabei nimmt man oder bzw. Habe ich 10 Löffel auf 1,5 Liter gegeben und einmal aufgekocht. 
Dann in ein Glas abgefüllt mit Deckel und kann die Brühe immer wieder nutzen. Klinge rein, 24 std. Drin lassen und schwarz wieder raus holen


----------



## thanatos (21. August 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Die Schmiedehärterei ist eh ne Luftnummer ,immer mit dem Risiko
das es nix wird,abe ich denke das macht auch einen ganz besonderen
Reiz aus.Erkundigt euch mal ob man beim Chemiehandel Abschrecksalz
bekommen kann.Das ist bei 200°C richtig dünnflüssig und bei den
geringen Mengen für ein Bad für Messer absolut machbar.So wie es bei
uns im Betrieb gelagert wurde kann es nicht giftig sein und das Bad hatte auch keine Absaugung (im Gegensatz zu Härtesalz welches über
50% aus Zyaniden besteht) .Die Abkühlgeschwindigkeit soll schneller als die von Wasser sein aber das Reissrisiko enorm vermindern,auch der 
Verzug ist nicht so ganz stark.
@ Mordskerl ,hab es mir noch mal überlegt ,hast schon recht,liegt eben daran das du nicht die genaue Stahllegierung kenns da kommt es schon
mal vor das es reißt wenn man das falsche 
Abschreckmedium wählt.


----------



## Eisenkneter (1. September 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

fritte, 
 das ist ne sehr schöne Form. Sowohl Klinge als auch Griff.
 Kann sein  dass das demnächst jemand zu kopieren versucht ... Mit Holzgriff. Nicht zuviel Neuland auf einmal.


----------



## fritte (1. September 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Mach ruhig,  bin gespannt wie es wird.
Halt uns auf den laufenden.
Vielleicht schaffe ich am we wieder ein neues, habe ne form im Kopf welche ich testen möchte.


----------



## Eisenkneter (5. September 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Man sagt ja aus Fehlern lernt man. Bei mir reicht offenbar ein Fehler nicht. Ich muss Denselben nochmal machen.
Wieder hab ich die KLinge vor dem Härten zu dünn gemacht. 
Das lag daran, dass ich wohl beim Schmieden in der MItte der Klinge zu dolle draufkloppe und dann Dellen hab. und wenn ich die dann mit Feile und Bandschleifer wegschleifen will ist die KLinge halt anschließend sehr dünn. 
Sah auch top aus. Bis zum Härten. Die Schneide hats in Wellenlinien verzogen. Wenigstens nicht gerissen (angewärmtes Getriebeöl).
Also nochmal auf Rotglut bringen, wieder mit dem Hammer begradigen. Nochmal härten, wieder krumm. Das Ganze nochmal. Irgendwann wars halbwegs gerade.
Nachdem ich ein ganzes Stück von der Klinge nochmal wegschleifen musste ist jetzt die SChneide zwar gerade, aber das Messer nicht mehr so hoch wie ich wollte. Und die ehemals ebene Oberfläche ist jetzt wellig.

Nach dem Abziehen ist das Ding zwar scharf wie Hölle, aber optisch eben nicht so wie ich es wollte. Ist jetzt das neue Gebrauchsküchenmesser für Kräuter und ähnliches. 
Ich wollt eben gar nicht aufhören Radieschen für den Salat zu schneiden. Hauchdünn, da kann man durchsehen. MAcht einen Heidenspass. 

Der Griff ist übrigens eine Weinrebe, hab ich letzten Sonntag vom Spaziergang in der Pfalz mitgebracht. War natürlich Totholz. Lag so am Weinberg rum.

Mit dem Härten werd ich mich wohl noch beschäftigen müssen.


----------



## Chiforce (5. September 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Ich bin auch gerade dabei mir ein Outdoor-Messer mit knapp weniger als 12cm Klingenlänge selber zu bauen.

Die Klinge besteht aus 4mm 1.1274 - C100 - 1095 Carbonstahl und die Griffschalen aus 10mm Phenolhartgewebe, alles bei mir Zuhause geplant, gezeichnet, cnc-gefräst, freihandgeschliffen; das Härten macht ein befreundeter Werkzeugmacher in seiner Firma in einem Elektroofen bei genau 820°C mit einer Haltezeit von 8 min und abschrecken in 60°C warmen Öl, mit anschließendem 2x Anlassen bei 160° und abkühlen in kaltem Wasser (kommt jetzt diese Woche). Das Finish und Rasierschärfe, Kydex, mache ich dann wieder zuhause.

Anbei ein paar Fotos:


----------



## Chiforce (5. September 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Fortsetzung:


----------



## Zerdan (5. September 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Eure sehen so perfekt aus... Ich habe mein erstes geestern beendet... nunja^^ ich kann morgen ja mal ein Bild hochladen^^


----------



## feederbrassen (5. September 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

@chiforce,sieht ja top aus.#6


----------



## fritte (5. September 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Hier passiert ja was
CNC ist auch cool aber für mich ist das nicht, außer wenn man in Serie gehen will, will ja alles selber machen können.

@ mordskerl
Hast du nach dem schmieden und schleifen, deine klinge nicht vorher spannungsarm geglüht? 
Das ist mit Sicherheit dein Problem. Aber glaub mir, ich hatte es vor kurzen auch wieder. Wollte eine klinge so dünn schleifen, siehe da, ich kann es jetzt als buttermesser \buntschneidemesser einsetzen.
Der schöne stahl ist halt dahin, auf ein neues.

Ich behalte solche messer und klingen um mir meine Fehler immer vor Augen zu halten.
Hatte die Woche einen riesen Einkauf gestartet, habe einen neuen gebrauchten bandschleifer gekauft. Soooo geil, das teil habe ich für 60€ gekauft, und kostet normalerweise knapp 1400€.
Ein bandschleifer extra für Messermacher.
Und nen Ersatz härteofen, den habe ich für ganze 20€ bekommen.
So geil, habe diesmal so Glück gehabt beim shoppen.
Die Tage werden ggf. Neue Messer gemacht, sobald meine schleifbänder da sind.


----------



## Chiforce (5. September 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> @chiforce,sieht ja top aus.#6



Danke |wavey:


----------



## Eisenkneter (5. September 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

fritte,

sieht sehr nach eigenbau aus, der bandschleifer. was absolut nicht negativ gemeint ist. Steckt mir auch noch in der nase, so ein teil. bisher habe ich nur einen baumarkt kombischleifer mit band und teller. 
fertige messerschleifer gibts wohl nur wenige, daher bauen sich einige ihre bandschleifer selbst. die aluprofile sind ein guter ansatz.

ach ja: spannungsarm geglüht hatte ich schon. nach dem in form bringen einmal auf rotglut gebracht, den schmiedstempel draufgekloppt und dann in die glut zurück und dort langsam erkalten lassen.

hab nie ne lehre gemacht, jetzt les ich mich langsam in die materie ein und probiere vieles aus.


----------



## fritte (5. September 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Sieht zwar so aus, ist aber voll durchdacht und wird noch von vielen in der Szene gerne eingesetzt.
Hier mal der link dazu
http://www.wolf-borger-messer.de/maschin.htm
Frequenzumrichter habe ich auch schon hier stehen und werde ihn hoffentlich bald anschließen, dazu muss ich aber erst noch ein wenig lesen.

Ok wenn du Spannungsänderung geglüht hast usw, kann es wirklich nur daran gelegen haben das die klinge zu dünn ausgeschliffen war. Passiert halt

Wollte meinen auch selber bauen, habe schon nen Motor, kontakträder und ein wenig Zubehör hier , nur bei dem preis, da bekommst noch nicht mal das Kontaktrad für.
Und einen fertigen neuen kaufen, dazu ist mir mein Geld zu schade, da kannst mit 12-1900€ rechnen. Da gibt es ein paar , Uwe dostert z.B.Sebastian kupiers  und wie heißen, schicke Teile und gut durchdacht aber nix für meinen Geldbeutel


----------



## Eisenkneter (6. September 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

jetzt, ja. Auf den Schleifer bin ich beim Rumgoogeln auch schonmal gestoßen. Wird in einschlägigen Messerforen auch oft empfohlen. HAbe ich dann aber als ich den Kaufpreis sah schnell wieder verdrängt. 
Mit dem Eigenbau zögere ich noch, Elektrik ist so gar nicht mein Ding. Frequenzumrichter .... wüsste ich gar nicht wie ich den anschließe. Einen Waschmaschinenmotor hätte ich noch hier rumliegen.
Ich hätte ja gerne was Langsamlaufendes, um nach dem Härten nicht wieder Temperatur reinzubringen.

@CHiforze

an der Quelle sass der Knabe ...
ich hatte mir auch überlegt mit fertigen Rohlingen das Härten und Schleifen zu üben. Statt zu schmieden und dann in Minuten alles zu Schrott werden zu lassen. Aber die Preise zum auslasern über Internetanbieter sind doch happig. Wer da keinen guten Kontakt hat ...
Aber wer das Ziel hat ein selbst entworfenes Messer zu besitzen ist mit dem Fräsen/Auslasern sicher gut beraten.
Gefällt mir dein Messer. Klassische Form, keine Schnörkel.


----------



## Eisenkneter (6. September 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

@CHiforze

bei dem Bild 5, der Schneidenwinkel. Hast du den wirklich freihandgeschliffen? Oder hast du da ne Vorrichtung?

Sieht ja aus wie aus der Maschine. Respekt. Wie macht man sowas?


----------



## Chiforce (6. September 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Ja, komplett freihand, an einem "kleinen" Baumarkt-Hand-Bandschleifer.

Der Bandschleifer wird hochkant (also das Band läuft im 90° Winkel zum Erdboden von oben nach unten) in einen Schraubstock gespannt, eine Lampe darüber, daß man gut was sieht, und dann mit einem Meßschieber an der Klinge eine Orientierungshilfe anreißen (ich hab beidseitig 7mm bei der 4mm Klinge genommen) und dann setzt man die Klinge mit der Schneide nach oben zeigend an (also das Band läuft von oben dagegen, als wenn man mit dem Messer aus dem Band was rausschneiden wollte) und dann drauflos, zwischendurch betrachten, Winkel korrigieren, gleichmäßig von beiden Seiten abwechseld, bis einem das Endergebnis gefällt.
Als "Finish" hab ich dann die Schneide an einen Teil vom Bandschleifer gehalten, an dem das Band nicht unterstützt ist, also das Band um die Kanten des Werkstückes über die es läuft gleitet, damit kann man dann ein optisch sauberes Endergebnis erzielen, mit dem schönen Nebeneffekt, daß es ein minimal bauchiger Anschliff ist, der gut durchs Schnittgut gleitet, und robust ist.


----------



## Zander Pille (15. September 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Habe mir auch schon mal welche geschmiedet^^
Benutze da aber eine andre Technik|rolleyes
Ich weiß das du gleich die Hände überm Kopf zusammen schlägst aber aus abgenutzten Feilen kann man auch nette Messer machen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYZeLel2OCI

Hier mal ne kleine Anregung:vik:

Was hälst du von solch "einfachem" Messerbau?

Gruß 
Zander Pille


----------



## fritte (17. September 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Dagegen spricht doch nichts.
Viele Wege führen nach Rom, und es gibt nicht DEN Messer stahl.
Ich denke die meisten werden schon mal ne raspel \ Feile genutzt haben. Sie sollte aber alt und wertig gewesen sein, die billigen heutzutage,kann man dafür nicht verwenden, da sie nur noch ausgekohlt sind  und der Kern bleibt so weich,das es für Messer ungeeignet ist. 
Ich habe hier auch noch feilen liegen, die kommen beim Damast als schneidlage rein oder verwende Blattfedern.
Muss nicht immer der neue stahl in Meter ware bei mir sein.


----------



## Zander Pille (17. September 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Für hochwertige Materialien habe ich die Autowerkstat meines Vertrauens^^
Bekomme von denen freundlicher weise die abgenutzten Feilen:vik:
Hättest du nen Tipp wie man sich nen kleinen Ofen bauen kann? Bin Seit meiner letzten Schmiedeaktion umgezogen und hab nurnoch 45qm² 
Die schmiede vom Bauernhof kann ich leider nicht mehr benutzen =(

Gruß
Zander Pille


----------



## ulf (19. September 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Hallo

Hier ein Video einer kleinen Selbstbau-Esse.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSM9sj-6FyY

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Seele (19. September 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Nicht ganz ungefährlich, aber ein super Video.


----------



## ulf (19. September 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Hallo

Ja, OK, das Gas-Gebastel ist nicht jedermanns Sache. Hier noch eine Balkon-kompatible Möglichkeit ab ca. 3:20.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_jMNsjVc-s .
Es lohnt sich auch alle drei Teile mal ganz anzuschauen .

Gruß Ulf


----------



## fritte (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Messer für meinen Nachbarn gemacht, als dank für seine Hilfe
Stahl 2842 4 mm, klinge 11,9cm
Selfe made micarta griff
Mal wieder ein Versuch einer Messer Scheide


----------



## Polarfuchs (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Interessanter Stahl...


----------



## fritte (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Warum? Sorry verstehe den Smiley nicht?
1.2842 ist ein guter Kohlenstoffstahl der auch gerne in Verbindung mit Damast genutzt wird. Mache ich auch. Nur das meine Messer dann nicht 4000€ kosten wie z.B. das güde Brot Messer, welches aus 2842 und 2767 gemacht wurde.
Persönlich stehe ich auch nicht auf die Pulver metallurgischen Stähle aber das ist meine Meinung.


----------



## fritte (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Kleines neues fixed
2842 mit 75ni8
Nussholz


----------



## Andal (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Ein schönes Jausen Messer! #6


----------



## Zerdan (12. November 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Hallo... ich hab hier mal ein Bild meines ersten Messers... ist weder spektakulä r oder sonderlich hübsch, aber dafür scharf   und es hat Spaß gemacht, es zu bauen  vielen Dank, für die Inspiration Kutte!


----------



## fritte (12. November 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

So, da haben wir ja deine Bilder!
Fürs erste Messer doch ganz brauchbar. 
Griff Form schaut gut aus, die zwinge ist verbesserungsfähig.
Wenn du sie machst, dann gleichmäßig zu allen seiten, und lass dir Zeit beim ausfeilen, das es passgenau wird. Wenn du sich große Lücken hast, kann Wasser eindringen und der griff fault von innen weg.
Jetzt kannst es nur noch zu löten und sauber bei schleifen.
Bevor die klinge gehärtet wird, schön mit schleifleinen von grob bis fein ca Korn 400-600 immer in eine Richtung alle Macken raus schleifen.
Nach dem härten und anlassen das ganze Spiel noch mal  und du bekommst ein tolles finish


----------



## Zerdan (14. November 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Aah... danke  und wie soll man am besten bei der Herstellung der Zwing vorgehen?  danke!!!


----------



## Zerdan (15. November 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Hallo Fritte, ich habe noch einmal eine Frage, hast du schon mal so eine Elbenklinge oder so was in die Richtung angefertigt? falls ja, dürfte man da bitte mal ein Bild zu Gesicht bekommen?  vielen lieben Dank!!!


----------



## fritte (16. November 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Hi zerdan,
da muss ich dich entäuschen. So etwas habe ich noch nicht gemacht, könnte es mir aber vorstellen mal zu machen.
Gib mir mal ein wenig Zeit ggf. kann ich dir dann damit diehnen. 
Da ich alles von Hand mache dauert es ein wenig. 
Deine zwinge musst du einfach dünn vor bohren und mit der schlüsselfeile exakt feilen. Die rück Seite kannst etwas gröber bohren damit es leichter ist mit dem feilen.
Gruß


----------



## Andal (16. November 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Ich würde auch nicht so ein dünnes "Blech" verwenden. Auf einer Seite plan geschliffene 50 Centmünzen ergeben recht schönes Material. Oder gleich Neusilber. Preiswert und nicht unangenehm zu verarbeiten.


----------



## Zerdan (17. November 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*



fritte schrieb:


> Hi zerdan,
> da muss ich dich entäuschen. So etwas habe ich noch nicht gemacht, könnte es mir aber vorstellen mal zu machen.
> Gib mir mal ein wenig Zeit ggf. kann ich dir dann damit diehnen.
> Da ich alles von Hand mache dauert es ein wenig.
> ...



Woaaaah cool  danke dir!!


----------



## fritte (19. November 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Wie andal schon erwähnte, nimm auch lieber stabileres und besser geeignetes als das Blech was du da hast.
Neusilber ist immer schick, aber es geht auch mit Kupfer Messing usw.


----------



## Andal (19. November 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Es geht auch ganz ohne Metall. Mit Knochen, oder Horn lassen sich schöne Zwingen und Griffe machen. Entweder zweiteilig, aber auch integral.


----------



## volkerm (19. November 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Falls mal... ich würde ein Mora- Kohlenstoffstahl- Messer von der Stange kaufen, den hässlichen PE- Griff entfernen, ein Insert aus Hartholz mit Epoxid einkleben, um es später mit einem Korkgriff zu beenden. Nix besseres bei nassen Pfoten als Kork!


----------



## Andal (19. November 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Warum denn so kompliziert. Kauf dir halt die Klinge gleich ohne Griff. Die gibts sogar in der Bucht, oder bei einschlägigen Händlern, wie z. B. DICTUM.


----------



## volkerm (19. November 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Andal, an sowas kann man arbeiten. In meiner Wohnung saue ich NICHT mit Epoxid rum. Gibt Kollateralschäden. Wenn Werkstatt, dann...


----------



## Bulettenbär (19. November 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*



volkerm schrieb:


> Falls mal... ich würde ein Mora- Kohlenstoffstahl- Messer von der Stange kaufen, den hässlichen PE- Griff entfernen, ein Insert aus Hartholz mit Epoxid einkleben, um es später mit einem Korkgriff zu beenden. Nix besseres bei nassen Pfoten als Kork!



Bei Mora in Mora beim kleinen Werksverkauf in der kleinen Holzbude gibt es die Klingen auch einzeln#h


----------



## Andal (19. November 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*



volkerm schrieb:


> Andal, an sowas kann man arbeiten. In meiner Wohnung saue ich NICHT mit Epoxid rum. Gibt Kollateralschäden. Wenn Werkstatt, dann...



Mache ich bei mir auf dem Balkon. Aber mit dem Korkgriff hast du mich auf eine Idee gebracht. Mal etwas anders als nur immer Rentierhorn, Mahagoni und Palisander.... nicht so hart. Sollte gut von der Hand gehen und als Anglermesser auch schwimmen.

Danke für die Anregung! #6


----------



## Franky (20. November 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

... und falls das nicht klappt, gibt es immer noch (und schon seit sehr langer Zeit) das Helle Fisk...
http://www.helle.no/products/knives/hellefisk/


----------



## Zerdan (23. November 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*



fritte schrieb:


> Wie andal schon erwähnte, nimm auch lieber stabileres und besser geeignetes als das Blech was du da hast.
> Neusilber ist immer schick, aber es geht auch mit Kupfer Messing usw.




Wo bekomm ich das denn her? (sollte nicht allzu teuer sein :S) danke


----------



## Zerdan (23. November 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*



Andal schrieb:


> Es geht auch ganz ohne Metall. Mit Knochen, oder Horn lassen sich schöne Zwingen und Griffe machen. Entweder zweiteilig, aber auch integral.



Das kling auch echt cool!! gibt es da eine Anleitung vielleicht?


----------



## Andal (23. November 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Flachmaterial aus Messing kriegt man schon mal im Baumarkt. Sonst wäre DICTUM noch eine gute Quelle für Klingen und Materialien, auch fürs Leder und Schleifmittel.

https://www.dictum.com/de/


----------



## Andal (23. November 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*



Zerdan schrieb:


> Das kling auch echt cool!! gibt es da eine Anleitung vielleicht?



Schau dir mal die Griffe von diesem Verkäufer an. Denke, das ist schon mal eine echte Anregung.

http://www.ebay.de/usr/marina.art?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


----------



## fritte (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Heute mal kein Messer aber ein wenig Material eingekauft. Da ich zurzeit nicht zum schmieden komme, musste ich bei einem Kollegen Damast in Auftrag geben. 2x rosendamast, ein paar Knochen und Hörner vom Elch, wüsten eisenholz und etwas klein kram. Sorry fürs schlechte Bild.


----------



## fritte (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Heute für meine Frau fertig geworden. Da sie immer meckert, die Messer seien zu hübsch und sauber zum benutzen habe ich ihr jetzt eins gemacht im used look. Hoffe es gefällt ihr später.
Stahl 75ni8 klinge 8,4 cm 1,5 mm stark
Griff Olivenholz


----------



## Andal (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Trotzdem ein hübsches Messer! #6

Aber lass dir dafür etwas geben. Geschenkte Messer zerschneiden die Freundschaft!


----------



## Maxthecat (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Moin !
Ja Dictum ginge auch , sind aber meist etwas teurer . Hier www.nordisches-handwerk.de gibt es auch jede Menge Material zum Messerbau .

Habe vor ne paar Jahren auch mal Messer gebaut und geschmiedet . Kommt aber nicht so gut mit Rheuma in den Pfoten :q:q . Aber ich habe  es wenigstens mal versucht mit dem Schmieden .
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## u-see fischer (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*



Andal schrieb:


> Aber lass dir dafür etwas geben. Geschenkte Messer zerschneiden die Freundschaft!



So kenne ich das auch, mußte bei meinem Bekannten immer 50 Pfennig bezahlen.

@Fritte, Hoffendlich ist das Messer nicht auch zu schön, gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## fritte (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Ne ist perfekt. Sie nutzt es endlich mal.
Wenigstens ein Messer was sie jetzt benutzt.


----------



## fritte (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Hier mal wieder ein Messer von mir.
Habe mich diesmal an einem vernünftigen küchenmesser ran gewagt
Hier die Daten
Klinge aus 2519 2,2 mm stark, 175mm lang und 50mm hoch
Gesamte Länge 280mm
Griff aus ziricote und stabilisierte Rosskastanie
Gewicht 116 g
Wird wohl meins werden


----------



## fritte (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

So, heute ein wenig Holz gekauft


----------



## fritte (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Keiner mehr am basteln?
Also ich habe die letzte Woche und diese ein wenig mehr gemacht.
Hier mal ein paar Messer
Die kleinen stahl 75ni8 1mm stark teil flexibel mit griffen aus Mahagoni, akazie, Nussbaum und Ebenholz.
Das große ist aus 2519  , 2,2mm stark 50mm hoch klinge 22,5 cm lang.
Griff aus Ebenholz austariert 2cm vorm griff um im pinchgrip  optimal genutzt werden zu können.


----------



## Schmidtler (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Schicke Messer. Wie bekommst du die Nieten der Griffe so schön hin?

Gesendet von meinem P6000 Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## fritte (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Ich Schleife dir griffe vor, dann klebe ich alles zusammen, dabei werden auch die Nieten geklebt. Ich lasse sie nur minimal über stehen und gebe leichte gezielte schläge drauf. Ich verdichte sie nicht so stark. Früher habe ich die Löcher ein klein wenig aufgebohrt um die Niete schön einzutreiben. Aber ganz ehrlich, habe bis jetzt noch keine griffe verloren. Nutze 5 min. Epoxy


----------



## fritte (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Ein paar steakmesser als Weihnachtsgeschenke.denke und hoffe die kommen gut an.frohes Fest


----------



## Herki-fisht (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Hey,
schöne Steakmesser hast du da und einen super Schliff (hat bestimmt sehr lange gebraucht).
Wollte eigentlich in den Ferien anfangen mir auch ein Messer zu bauen hab mir dann aber leider meinen Arm gebrochen  wird dann wohl auf nächstes Jahr verschoben.
Und zu guter letzt wünsche ich euch angenehme Feiertage und natürlich ein guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## fritte (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Danke dir. Wünsche dir gute Besserung auf das du im nächsten Jahr mal ein Messer machst. Würde mich freuen auch von anderen mal was zu sehen.
Bin ja fast allein Unterhalter hier.!kommt schon traut euch, einige haben echt schicke Messer gemacht.


----------



## magut (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Obwohl ich hier nur als "Mitleser" aktiv bin, wünsche ich allen Messermachern ein frohes Fest,  Gesundheit und  ein glückliches neues Jahr! 
Echt der Hammer was ihr uns hier zeigt!   Darum freu ich mich schon auf eure Projekte im neuen Jahr
LG
Mario


----------



## fritte (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Auch dir ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch. Ich hoffe ja, das wir dich irgendwann mal so weit haben, das auch du damit anfängst Messer zu machen. Gruß


----------



## Eisenkneter (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

jetzt staun ich doch.

Was sind das für Muster auf der Klinge? du schmiedest ja nicht, sondern schneidest aus Blech aus, korrekt? Also kanns kein Damast sein. Oder kaufst du etwa Damastbleche?

Sind das nur optische Ätzmuster?


----------



## Bulettenbär (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> jetzt staun ich doch.
> 
> Was sind das für Muster auf der Klinge? du schmiedest ja nicht, sondern schneidest aus Blech aus, korrekt? Also kanns kein Damast sein. Oder kaufst du etwa Damastbleche?
> 
> Sind das nur optische Ätzmuster?





fritte schrieb:


> Heute mal kein Messer aber ein wenig Material  eingekauft. Da ich zurzeit nicht zum schmieden komme, musste ich bei  einem Kollegen Damast in Auftrag geben. 2x rosendamast, ein paar Knochen  und Hörner vom Elch, wüsten eisenholz und etwas klein kram. Sorry fürs  schlechte Bild.



Ein paar Infos zu den Messern würden mich aber auch interessieren|wavey:


----------



## Eisenkneter (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

hier noch mein bislang bestes Werk:
ein kleines Hosentaschenmesser, 7 cm Klinge, aus einem Manganstahl geschmiedet. Der Griff ist Walnuss aus dem eiegenen GArten, in Leinöl getränkt.

Zum Polieren kann ich auf der Arbeit auf eine Maschine mit Baumwollscheiben zurückgreifen, das macht es deutlich einfacher.

Jetzt fehlt noch eine Scheide. Leder hab ich, Ledernadeln kommen demnächst per Post.
Ich hätt ja gerne eine Steckscheide. Wie muss ich das Leder behandeln, dass dort wo der Griff eingesteckt wird das Leder gedehnt wird? So wie bei den skandinawischen Messern. Und die Form auch behält?


----------



## Eisenkneter (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

sorry,
das kommt davon wenn man nicht täglich im AB ist und dann nur die letzte Seite liest ...
Also doch Damast.

DAnke.


----------



## Eisenkneter (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Mann, heut steh ich aber aufm SChlauch....

Hier das Bild.


----------



## fritte (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Hi, wo sol ich anfangen. Wurde schon richtig korrigiert, ich Schmiede schon, nur Zeit nicht, da ich bone bruise in beiden schultern haben also microbrüche. Ich darf zur Zeit nicht richtig belasten.
Die Messer sind jetzt stock removal gemacht, also ausgeschnitten und in Form gebracht. Stahl ist diesem fall 2210. ich habe die klingen bei 820 grad gehärtet und bei 160 grad angelassen.
Also die steakmesser!
Die Muster sind nur geâtzt. Dadurch umgehe ich die natürliche Patina ein wenig, denn Kohlenstoff stahl läuft ja bekanntlich an. Dazu habe ich die klingen entfettet und einfach kurz in Eisen 3 gepackt, danach gereinigt und Senf aufgetragen. An den  Randschichten oxidiert es dann stärker und zeichnet sich so ab. 

Wenn du das richtige Leder hast, machst du es nass! Kann man auch nach dem nähen machen. Dann aber komplett ins warme Wasser legen die lederscheide und gut kneten. Wenn sie schön weich ist, dein Messer am besten vorher in frischaltefolie einpacken und dann ab rein damit. So zeichnet sich der griff gut ab und beim trocknen zieht sich das Leder wieder zusammen. 
Eigentlich wird das Leder gewalkt bevor man es näht, ist aber dann doof mit dem lederkleber.

Hoffe ich konnte euch ein wenig weiter helfen.
Im übrigen schönes Messer


----------



## Eisenkneter (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Danke. So werd ichs machen. Verliert dann die Scheide wieder die Form, wenn sie nass wird? Oder trag ich wenn die Form passt Lederfett auf?


----------



## fritte (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Das fett hält das Leder ja nur geschmeidig damit es nicht bricht und schützt. Ich verwende nur Leder mit Spieß das ist super Form stabil. Die Scheide zeršllt nicht falls du Angst hast wegen der Form, nur sie wird so weich, das du die Konturen gut nach formen kannst z.B mit nem polierten stück Hirschhorn. Die klinge bleibt ja während des trocknen permanent drin.
Ich Wäsche das Leder nach dem trocknen noch einmal mit kleesalz ab und fette oder fârbe nach Geschmack


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*



Andal schrieb:


> Trotzdem ein hübsches Messer! #6
> 
> *Aber lass dir dafür etwas geben. Geschenkte Messer zerschneiden die Freundschaft!*


 

 Auch bei uns in Solingen werden keine Messer verschenkt.
 Der eine Cent muss sein.:m


----------



## fritte (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Sorry, glaube weder an die schwarze Katz, noch an Freitag der 13 usw. Mir sind solche geflogeheiten zwar bekannt,aber ehrlich gesagt latte. 
Das kann ja jeder machen wie er will, ich gebe was von Herzen und vordere nur ein lächeln


----------



## thanatos (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*



fritte schrieb:


> Sorry, glaube weder an die schwarze Katz, noch an Freitag der 13 usw. Mir sind solche geflogeheiten zwar bekannt,aber ehrlich gesagt latte.
> Das kann ja jeder machen wie er will, ich gebe was von Herzen und vordere nur ein lächeln



#6 so isses !!


----------



## Paintpower (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

wunderschöne messer


----------



## Maxthecat (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Moin !
@Mordskerl : Schaue Dir am besten ne Video oder bebilderten Artikel an wo es um Scheidenbau geht ,das ist einfacher als alle Schritte hier  zu schreiben . Und verständlicher ist es denn für Dich ebenfalls ,wie und was gemacht werden sollte / muss .

Extra mit Natronsalz etc. brauchst das Leder nicht behandeln ,das behält auch so die Form ,wenn Du es vorher mit Wasser an Dein Messer-Griff angepasst hast . Auf jeden Fall solltest Du aber auch ein Keder mit in die Scheide einarbeiten,damit Du nicht mit der Schneide die Näht beschädigst. 

Wenn Du aber ne richtig klassisch nordische Scheide machst braucht es den Keder nicht ,weil da die Näht auf der Rückseite der Klinge ist .
LG.
Dieter


----------



## bavariabeni (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Servus ich mach meine messer auch selber (aus alten kreissägebladln) und wöllt fragen wie ihr ne scharfe schneide hinkriegt  meine sind sebst mit nem spitzen winkel nich scharf


Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*



thanatos schrieb:


> #6 so isses !!


 

 Hast du jemals "Petri Heil" gewünscht?


----------



## fritte (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

@Bavariabeni
Wie behandelst du deine klingen nachdem du sie aus einem kreissage Blatt "formst"? 
Weichglühen? Normalisieren? Härten? Anlassen?
Wenn ja wie und womit, und wie stellst die gewünschte temp. Fest?
Wenn nein, haben wir schon das Problem.
Wenn ja, ich Schleife mit wassersteinen von zische meine klingen, angefangen  mit diamantplatte für die Fase, dann Korn 220,1000\3000\5000 und am Ende chromoxid paste und Leder. Bis die Fase spiegelblank ist. Anbei ein Bild zur Verdeutlichung


----------



## bavariabeni (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Im ofen erhitzen(infrarotmessgerät bis zur gewünschten temperatur) und dann ab ins wasser.
Aber aufn abziehstein bin ich noch nich gekommen .
Danke für die hilfe wenn ichs gmacht hab schick ich n paar Bilder. 

Lg B


----------



## bavariabeni (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Und i flex de form raus 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## thanatos (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hast du jemals "Petri Heil" gewünscht?



klar jedem den ich´s gönne,so wie ich jedem den ich mag
 auch einen guten Tag wünsche.
 aber was hat das mit glauben zu tun ;+
 P.s. glauben = nicht wissen


----------



## Maxthecat (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Moin !
@bavariabeni : Nimm ca. 70 Grad warmes Öl ( Sonnenblumen ,Raps oder Motoröl zum Härten der Klingen , Wasser ist da nicht so angebracht für .

Zum Schärfen wie gesagt erst mit groben Stein 400er oder Diamantplatte die Schneide aufbauen ( ca. 20 -25 Grad Winkel ),denn mit 1000er hoch bis 3000 -5000er die Schneide verfeinern . 
Gut dafür ist auch der gelbe belgische Brocken geeignet ,der geht von ca. 1500 -8000 er Körnung nur durch weiteres Verdünnen des entstandenen Schärfschlamms. 

Da braucht man nicht so viele verschiedene Steine um ne anständig scharfe Schneide zu erhalten und schön spiegelpoliert ist die Schneide danach auch !
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bavariabeni (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Ok danke

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herki-fisht (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Ich hätte da mal eine Bitte.. könnten sich vielleicht ein paar Leute mal bereitstellen so ein paar links zu guten Schleifsteinen rauszugeben.. wäre echt super


----------



## bavariabeni (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Meinst du n wasserstein also zum abziehen oder einen richtigen schleifstein

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maxthecat (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Moin !
Hier gibt es japanische Kunststeine wie die Naniwa zbspl. Bei www.feinewerkzeuge.de  . Den belgischen gelben Brocken findet man bei www.belgischer-brocken.de


----------



## bavariabeni (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Du könntest mal bei Dictum
Schaun die haben auch abziehsteine


Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mig23 (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

|bigeyes Oh ! Wieso sehe ich diesen Thread erst jetzt ???

Hier mein Erstlingswerk !




Geschmiedet aus einer "Dick"-Feile mit Walnussgriff !




und eins hab ich noch !

















Griff aus Walnuss mit Splint !
Und noch einen Dolch !
Griff aus Walnuss, Kupfer und Knochen !


----------



## fritte (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Hier mal eine Auflistung der bekannten steine. Finde die Seite ganz gut gemacht und verständlich.
http://www.messer-machen.de/schaerfmittel/schleifsteine/schleifsteine.html


----------



## Herki-fisht (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Cool besten Dank


----------



## fritte (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Ist mir zu ruhig hier
Heute sind 2 Steak\ Pizza Messer für mich und meine Frau.
Holz ist diesmal palmholz und gestocktes Mahagoni
Klinge 13 cm nur 1mm stark aus 75ni8 und teilflexibel. Gesamt Länge 24cm


----------



## bavariabeni (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Klasse messer meins is noch in bearbeitng da mei messer sich an einem kleinen teil verbiegen kann

Vl kennt sich wer damit aus
Gehärtet hab ich es schon

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fritte (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Wie hast du es gehärtet? Richtige temp. Richtig angelassen? Welcher stahl? Normalerweise dürfte der wenn richtig angelassen, sich kein  Millimeter verbiegen.und wenn dann wieder in die Ursprungs Position zurück so wie meine, die sind teilflexibel!


----------



## Relgna (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*



fritte schrieb:


> Hier mal eine Auflistung der bekannten steine. Finde die Seite ganz gut gemacht und verständlich.
> http://www.messer-machen.de/schaerfmittel/schleifsteine/schleifsteine.html





Danke für den Link.


----------



## Eisenkneter (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

sehr schicke steakmesser.
Die starken Fingermulden am Griff sind nicht so mein Ding, aber die Klinge gefällt mir.
Sag mal, die Riffelschneide, feilst du jede Riffelung einzeln mit der Rundfeile rein? respekt.


----------



## fritte (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Hi, der griff ist absolute Geschmackssache das stimmt, ich wollte einfach was anderes und ganz ehrlich die liegen sau gut in der Hand, man mag es kaum glauben.
Zu der Verzahnung, früher habe ich es tatsächlich mit rund und dreieksfeilen gemacht habe aber bei eBay eine verzahnmaschine ersteigert womit man den besteckschliff wieder erneuern kann. Das ist sehr praktisch und musste mal aus getestet werden.


----------



## fritte (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

So, heute ist ein Messer für ein Gruppenmitglied fertig geworden.
Er wird es hoffentlich bald in den Händen halten können. 
Er bekommt ein kochmesser mit einem Griff aus stabilisierter Rosskastanie und Wüsteneisenholz. Das Messer wiegt nur 135g und liegt mir sehr gut in der Hand.
Ich hoffe euch gefällt es auch.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*



fritte schrieb:


> *So, heute ist ein Messer für ein Gruppenmitglied fertig geworden.*
> Er wird es hoffentlich bald in den Händen halten können.
> Er bekommt ein kochmesser mit einem Griff aus stabilisierter Rosskastanie und Wüsteneisenholz. Das Messer wiegt nur 135g und liegt mir sehr gut in der Hand.
> Ich hoffe euch gefällt es auch.
> Gruß Carsten


 


 Die Optik ist in meinen Augen genial (auch kein Wunder, da nach meinen Angaben gemacht :q).
 Freue mich schon drauf. Werde zu gegebener Gelegenheit etwas dazu schreiben.:m


----------



## fritte (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Haha, da freut sich aber schon einer auf sein Messer.
Morgen ist es af reisen und wird dich hoffentlich freudig stimmen.
Es ist auf jedenfall ein handschmeichler.


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*


 Hallo Carsten,#h

 hast nicht zu viel versprochen, die Bilder auch nicht. Ist eine top Arbeit. Überlege mir schon eine neue Schweinerei.

 Nur eines habe ich vermisst, wo ist das Gemüse? |supergri|supergri|supergri

*Danke!!!!*


----------



## angler1996 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

sind in S die Messer knapp geworden


----------



## fritte (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

@ 996
Da sind die Messer noch knapp aber auch die Jungs haben Geschmack und wollen nix von der Stange was 100000 Leute auch haben.

Jürgen, lass dir mal was schönes einfallen und wir schauen wie es umgesetzt wird. Solange du glücklich und zufrieden bist ist alles gut.
Beim nächsten Messer von dir, gibt es halt Gemüse oder doch lieber Fleisch?


----------



## Knurrhahn 1971 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

So, heute ist ein Messer für ein Gruppenmitglied fertig geworden.
Er wird es hoffentlich bald in den Händen halten können. 
Er bekommt ein kochmesser mit einem Griff aus stabilisierter Rosskastanie und Wüsteneisenholz. Das Messer wiegt nur 135g und liegt mir sehr gut in der Hand.
Ich hoffe euch gefällt es auch.
Gruß Carsten

Bin schon die ganze zeit am mitlesen und verfolgen HUT AB vor deiner Arbeit 
Ich habe auch Interesse an so etwas schönem. 
Hast du zeit so etwas noch mal zu fertigen ????

Sag Bescheid

Gruß Artur


----------



## angler1996 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

he, das war nur als Spaß gemeint,
 Dein Messer schaut wirklich gut aus|wavey:


----------



## fritte (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Danke euch. Freut mich wenn es euch gefällt. 
Knurrhahn du hast post


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*



angler1996 schrieb:


> he, das war nur als Spaß gemeint,
> *Dein* Messer schaut wirklich gut aus|wavey:


 

*Falsch, ist meins!!!!*




* 

*


----------



## donak (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

@ Fritte: Hut ab, die Messer die du machst schauen echt gut aus. Das vom j.Breithardt gefällt mir sehr gut, sowas wäre auch was für meine Köchin als Geschenk.


----------



## Knurrhahn 1971 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Fritte du hast Post .....


----------



## Knurrhahn 1971 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Hab mal nachgesen du bist nur eine halbe stunde von mir entfernt


----------



## srim1337 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Hey, 

die Messer sehen ja richtig Schmuck aus!



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## fritte (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Danke


----------



## Andal (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Ein Messer aus Angelhaken. Sehenswert!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHmyOEMVJuM


----------



## PAFischer (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Hallo,

sehr beeindruckende Werke sieht man hier. Da bekommt man Lust selbst etwas zu machen.
Ich möchte mich nun auch mal an ein Messer wagen und habe dazu einige Fragen. 
Es soll eine Aufbruchklinge werden, die zum Aufbrechen, häuten und zerwirken von Wild genutzt wird.
Kann hier ein stabiles Küchenmesser als Ausgangsmaterial genutzt werden und wie bekommt man am Messerrücken diese kleine geschärfte Einbuchtung zum Aufbrechen hin?
Kann ich die gewünschte Form - Länge einfach aus einer alten Klinge schneiden?
Man sieht ich bin hier vollkommen unerfahren.

Ich sage jetzt schon mal Danke

Grüße

PAFischer


----------



## Andal (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Du meinst sicher diesen Aufschärfhaken!?

Wenn du die Klinge nicht komplett glühen willst. Dann geht der am besten mit einer Diamantfeile (rundes Profil) zu arbeiten.


----------



## Eisenkneter (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*



Andal schrieb:


> Ein Messer aus Angelhaken. Sehenswert!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHmyOEMVJuM



nur... warum?
weil ichs kann?

es gibt ja diverse Videos wie Messer aus Motorradketten oder Drahtseilen geschmiedet werden. Was mich da immer wundert, am Ende hat man ein Muster im Stahl. So weit so schön.
Aber hier sollte man sich mal fragen, woher kommt das? Es ist ja  nicht wie beim klassischen Damast so, dass unterschiedliche Stähle feuerverschweisst werden. Die Angelhaken sind homogen. Bis auf die Oberflächenbeschichtung. Ebenso das Drahtseil.
Sägeketten mögen eine Ausnahme sein, die haben (wenns gute sind) Hartmetallschneiden.

Mir kommt es so vor als sei das Muster schlichtweg Dreck, der im Stahl gefangen ist. Insbesondere bei Drahtseilmessern. Bestenfalls Einlagerungen durch die Brünierung der Kette bzw Angelhaken.

Da entwickeln Ingenieure und Techniker die Stahlerzeugung so weit bis sich jede gewünschte Stahlsorte in beliebiger Reinheit herstellen lässt, und dann kloppen "Künstler" Dreck rein damit sie anschließend ein Muster im Stahl haben.

Handwerklich sicher anspruchsvoll und hübsch anzusehen, aber gut?

Jeder wie er will.


----------



## Andal (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Da hast du schon recht. Ich finde das Video einfach deswegen interessant, weil der Kerl das mit so einfachen Mitteln macht. Einfach des Sehens wert. Der Klinge, die dabei entsteht, werte ich auch nicht besonders. Trotzdem wurde es am Ende noch ein ganz hübsches Vitrinen-Messer.


----------



## PAFischer (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Hallo Andal,

danke für den Tip. #6

Kann ich die Klinge vorsichtig bohren und mich dann mit der Feile hinausarbeiten? Was mir aber Kopfzerbrechen bereitet, ist wie ich den "Aufschärfhaken" an der Innenseite rundherum richtig scharf bekomme?

Wenn ich aus einem alten Küchenmesser mit breitem Rücken die benötigte Länge und Form herausschneide, verspannt sich da die Klinge nicht recht?


----------



## Andal (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Kennst du die Firma DICTUM in Metten/Ndby.? Da kriegst du wirklich alles, was du für solche Arbeiten brauchst. Auch die entsprechenden Formstein, um so kleine Rundungen zu schleifen und zu schärfen.

https://www.dictum.com/de/

Du musst aufpassen, dass die Klinge nicht zu heiß wird und dadurch die Härte verliert. Wenn sie blau wird, war es schon zu viel. Dann muss sie neu gehärtet werden.


----------



## PAFischer (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Ah, Top.
Die sind ja ziemlich in der Nähe. Werd ich mir gleich mal anschauen.


----------



## Maxthecat (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Moin !
Zu den Messern aus Sägeketten und Stahlseilen etc. : Das Muster entsteht nicht durch " Dreck " denn das verbrennt ja alles ,bzw. muss die Kette ,Stahlseil vorher erstmal vom Dreck -Öl gereinigt werden . Ansonsten würde das mit dem Feuerschweißen garnicht klappen !

Die Muster entstehen durch die verschiedenen Stahlsorten bei der Sägekette . Der Sägezahn , die Niete und Gliederteile bestehen aus unterschiedlichen Stahlsorten ,was dann nach dem Feuerschweißen mit Borax ,dem anschleifen und anätzen hinterher erst sichtbar wird .

Ja sieht Chic aus ,aber hochwertiges Messermaterial was gut und dauerhaft scharf bleibt ist eseben nicht .  Anders ist das bei guten Stählen mit einem HRC von ca. 60 -63 in der Schneide ,die bleiben auch länger scharf . Die Außenseiten bestehen bei einem Damastpaket aus einem weniger guten Material ( weicher ).

Das wird denn abwechselnd zu einem Paket gelegt , wo in der Mitte der Stahl mit dem höchsten Härtegrad liegt was denn letztlich beim fertigen Damaststahl die Schneide bildet .
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Ossipeter (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Hätte eine Nockenwelle vom 5-Zylinder T5 übrig:-( Kann man daraus was gutes an Messerstahl schmieden?


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Zum Rasiermesser für einen Bayern sollte es schon reichen.:m


----------



## Ossipeter (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Du schon wieder!)


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Du schon wieder!)


 



 Peter,#h

 wirst DU doch einem alten Mann wohl nachsehen.:m


----------



## Maxthecat (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Moin ossipeter !
Die T5 Nockenwelle ist wohl ein Wälzlagerstahl 100cr6 ( 1.3505 ). Die Warmumforung geht bei 850 -1350 Grad , Härte und Anlasstemperatur kenne ich nicht .

Dazu gibt es aber für 6-10 € den kleinen " Stahlschlüssel " zu kaufen ,dort stehen alle DIN -Stähle drin mit Angaben über Zusammensetzung ,Verarbeitungstemperaturen und Verwendungszweck .

Macht wenig Sinn irgendwas an Stahl zu nehmen ohne Infos darüber zu haben um ne Messer daraus machen zu machen .

Viel harte Arbeit wo man hinterher evtl. eher wenig Freude dran hat !
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Eisenkneter (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*



Maxthecat schrieb:


> Moin !
> Zu den Messern aus Sägeketten und Stahlseilen etc. : Das Muster entsteht nicht durch " Dreck " denn das verbrennt ja alles ,bzw. muss die Kette ,Stahlseil vorher erstmal vom Dreck -Öl gereinigt werden . Ansonsten würde das mit dem Feuerschweißen garnicht klappen !
> 
> Die Muster entstehen durch die verschiedenen Stahlsorten bei der Sägekette . Der Sägezahn , die Niete und Gliederteile bestehen aus unterschiedlichen Stahlsorten ,was dann nach dem Feuerschweißen mit Borax ,dem anschleifen und anätzen hinterher erst sichtbar wird .
> ...



Ein Stahlseil bekommst du nicht sauber ohne es aufzudröseln. Die sind innen gefettet. Selbst beim Verbrennen entstehen Rückstände. Also Dreck. 
Und Stahlseil ist homogen, also nur eine Stahlsorte. Abgesehen von einer eventuellen Oberflächenbeschichtung. Das ist dann aber ganz bestimmt kein Messerstahl.

Und ja, wie ich schrieb, Sägeketten haben mitunter Hartmetallschneiden. Allerdings liegen die dann nach dem Schmieden irgendwo in der Klinge und tragen somit zur Schneidleistung ganz genau nix bei.
Ein gutes MEsser wird das nie. Nur ein hübsches.

Abber...jeder wie er will


----------



## Ossipeter (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*



Maxthecat schrieb:


> Moin ossipeter !
> Die T5 Nockenwelle ist wohl ein Wälzlagerstahl 100cr6 ( 1.3505 ). Die Warmumforung geht bei 850 -1350 Grad , Härte und Anlasstemperatur kenne ich nicht .
> 
> Dazu gibt es aber für 6-10 € den kleinen " Stahlschlüssel " zu kaufen ,dort stehen alle DIN -Stähle drin mit Angaben über Zusammensetzung ,Verarbeitungstemperaturen und Verwendungszweck .
> ...



Danke Dieter, hilft weiter.
Gruß Peter


----------



## Maxthecat (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Moin !
Bitte Ossipeter ! Wenn Du das wirklich mit dem Messerbau betreiben willst würde ich dir empfehlen einen Flachstahl der schon weichgeglüht ist zu kaufen und daraus eine Klinge zu machen . Da hast denn auch gleich die Infos zur Wärmebehandlung mit dazu .

Hier bei www.schmiedeglut.de zbsp. bekommst Du verschiedene Messerstähle etc. und was man sonst noch benötigt . Deinen 100cr6 bekommst dort auch ,der ein sehr guter Messerstahl ist . Geeignet für Küchen und Jagdmesser .

Du könntest dort auch Deine fertiggestellte Klinge zum Härten hinschicken ,falls Du es noch nicht selber machen möchtest.

Auch gut für viele Infos zum Schmieden und Messerbau das www.messerforum.net Dort solltest Dich ein wenig einlesen zu dem Hobby Messerbau . Gibt auch schöne Messer zu sehen die Mitglieder dort angefertigt haben .
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## fritte (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

So, habe mal wieder etwas Zeit gefunden um ein paar klingen zu fertigen. Diesmal habe ich einfach mal ein paar neue formen getestet umzu schauen wie die Messer liegen. 
Wie gesagt, sind Tests und bis jetzt bleibt nur das große.


----------



## feederbrassen (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Sehr,sehr schöne Arbeiten.Klasse.#6


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*



fritte schrieb:


> So, habe mal wieder etwas Zeit gefunden um ein paar klingen zu fertigen. Diesmal habe ich einfach mal ein paar neue formen getestet umzu schauen wie die Messer liegen.
> Wie gesagt, sind Tests und bis jetzt bleibt nur das große.


 


 Hallo Carsten,#h
 wie ich sehe, hast du meine Anregung aufgegriffen.#6
 Wie steht es mit der anderen Sache, die nicht ins Forum gehört?


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*



fritte schrieb:


> So, heute ist ein Messer für ein Gruppenmitglied fertig geworden.
> Er wird es hoffentlich bald in den Händen halten können.
> Er bekommt ein kochmesser mit einem Griff aus stabilisierter Rosskastanie und Wüsteneisenholz. Das Messer wiegt nur 135g und liegt mir sehr gut in der Hand.
> Ich hoffe euch gefällt es auch.
> Gruß Carsten


 


 Hallo Carsten,#h
 nach langer Zeit noch mal ein Lebenszeichen von mir.
 Hatte jetzt genug Zeit das Messer zu nutzen und zu bewerten. 
 Vielen Dank dafür, es ist absolut klasse.#6#6#6


----------



## fritte (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Na das freut mich aber.
Heute habe ich wieder eins fertig bekommen.
Genau wie das letzte nur mit einem skull und im used look.


----------



## Ossipeter (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Tolle Form von Klinge und Griff. Das möchte man gerne mal begriffeln und testen.


----------



## fritte (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Danke dir. Habe leider kein Muster mehr da zum begrabbeln nur meine Steakmesser


----------



## fritte (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Heute ist wieder eins fertig geworden.
Diesmal historisch das Holz ist geprüft und datiert auf 134 v.chr. es ist Mooreiche und das helle stabilisierter mammutzahn 
Leider nur ein Bild 
Klinge 21 cm 4cm hoch Stärke 2,5mm


----------



## donak (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Sehr nice, das gefällt mir gut!


----------



## Andal (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Da wird einer aber immer besser. #6


----------



## el.Lucio (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Wow :k ein geiles Messer. Würd ich sofort nehmen |supergri


----------



## lurchi19 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Schade, dass ich nur in einer Mietwohnung ohne Werkstatt wohne. Würde auch sofort starten... 

Sieht richtig geil aus! Gefällt!


----------



## fritte (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Danke euch, eins habe ich noch hier liegen.
Auch aus dem selben Holz als Mooreiche über 2100 Jahre alt.
Diesmal torsionsdamast, klinge 170mm 2,5mm stark 39 hoch 
Wie man bei der Nahaufnahme sehen kann, man ist nie davor gefeit das Holz nicht doch irgendwo nen Fehler hat. So auch leider hier, aber ist soweit ich das sagen kann ganz gut kaschiert.


----------



## fritte (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

So, heute wieder 2 einfache Messer fertig geworden.
Stahl 2,2mm stark einmal 19 *4,9 cm das andere 16*3,8cm klinge
Beide Griffe aus Ebenholz


----------



## Ossipeter (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Welche Klingen, bzw. Härtegrade haben die Messer?


----------



## fritte (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Sollten bei 62-63hrc liegen
Bei 830 grad gehärtet und bei 170 grad angelassen.


----------



## panfu (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Hallo,
Sehr schöne Messer und toll in Scene gesetzt!!!!
Gruß panfu


----------



## fritte (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Danke


----------



## DeralteSack (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Echt tolle Messer!!! |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Gefallen mir sehr gut! #6

Sowelche würden sich schön in meiner Küchenmesser- und Outdoormessersammlung machen.


----------



## Eisenkneter (28. September 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

lange hats gedauert.
Aber jetzt ist mein erstes Messer aus selbst laminiertem Stahl fertig.
Es ist voll kleiner und größerer Fehler, aber ich bin stolz drauf.
4 Lagen Baustahl, 3 Lagen Messerstahl, im Holzkohlefeuer warm gemacht und mit dem Handhammer verschweisst.
Von einst 40 mm auf 5 mm runtergeschmiedet.

In Motoröl gehärtet und nach Gefühl über der Esse angelassen.
grob poliert und dann mit EisenIIIChlorid geätzt und wieder leicht poliert

Das Parierelement ist aus dem gleichen Stück wie die Klinge, 7 Lagen.
Der Griff ist heimische Walnuss.

Klingenlänge 11 cm, Breite am Rücken 4 mm.
Auf 3 Nasssteinen nahe Rasierschärfe gebracht.

Als nächstes will ich mir einen Schmiedehammer schmieden.
Bisher habe ich nur einen 700 g Schlosserhammer.


----------



## Taxidermist (28. September 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Von der Form her ein einfaches Arbeitsmesser, oder Skinner. Allerdings vom Polieren des Stahls ist nichts zu erkennen, sieht recht stumpf aus, optisch meine ich.(kann aber auch am nicht ganz scharfen Bild liegen?)
Ebenso der Holzgriff, könne auch etwas Öl vertragen, dann wird die Maserung etwas besser sichtbar und es bekommt ein seidenmattes Finish!
Ausserdem wird das Holz durchs Ölen haltbarer, wasserabweisend.
Ansonsten finde ich das Messer, für ein Erstlingswerk recht gelungen, gefällt mir in seiner Schlichtheit.
Eine Scheide ist nicht vorgesehen?

Jürgen


----------



## Eisenkneter (29. September 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

HAllo.

Der Griff ist eine Woche in Leinöl gebadet, der sollte sehr lange halten.

Die Klinge wurde von der Schneide an ca 1 cm poliert auf Spiegelqualität, allerdings danach nochmal mit FeIIICl behandelt. Das ergibt ein mattes finish und bringt auch etwas Rostschutz mit.

Wenn man genau hinsieht erkennt man kleine Risse auf der gesamten Breitseite.
Ich nehme an hier hab ich die KLinge beim Schweissen zu heiss gemacht, so dass das Material teilweise verbrannt ist.
So gesehen ist die KLinge Schrott, was auch ein GRund ist warum ich mir beim Griff und beim Finish nicht allzu viel Mühe gegeben habe.
Es ist halt ein Probestück.

Das nächste wird filigraner und das Ausgangspaket wird weniger dick sein. Dann treten hoffentlich auch keine Schweissfehler auf, wie am Parierelement zu erkennen.

Lederscheide kommt noch.

Grüße


----------



## Taxidermist (29. September 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Na denn,
Ich kann da weder Risse erkennen, noch das der Griff geölt wurde, dass geben die Bilder einfach nicht her.Je größer ich die aufm Tablet ziehe, desto schlimmr wird die (Un)Schärfe!
Aber wenn das Messer nicht brauchbar ist, dann würde ich mir auch nicht die Arbeit machen eine Scheide herzustellen?

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (29. September 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Für einen ersten Schmiedeversuch sieht es doch sehr manierlich aus. Da hat man schon ganz andere Sachen gesehen. Ich würde auch den Griff nicht eine Woche in Leinöl baden, sondern zwei- bis dreimal mit Tungöl einreiben und danach jeweils vorpolieren. Aber vermutlich wurde wegen der fehlerhaften Klinge auch die Oberfläche des Holzes so sorgfältig gearbeitet, wie man es sonst machen würde.

Wie hast du den Erl ausgeschmiedet? Flach über einen Teil des Griffes, oder rund? Wann und wie hast du Borax zum schweissen aufgetragen?


----------



## Eisenkneter (29. September 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

jaaa, ich habe mehrere Hobbies. fototgrafieren gehört nicht dazu
Die Risse sind schwer zu beschreiben, so wie wenn lehm austrocknet. durch das Ätzen scheinen sie schwarz. sind nur auf einer seite, daher geh ich von überhitzung aus.
klar mach ich ne scheide. denn das muss ich auch noch üben.
mein opa war sattler, da hab ich noch 30 jahre altes leder. leider verstarb er wie alle guten opas viel zu früh. zu früh um das lederhandwerk ansatzweise zu erlernen.

Andal,
ganz die ersten Versuche sind es nicht, nur eben mit laminiertem stahl. ein paar monoklingen hab ich gemacht.
der erl ist flach, etwa so dick wie der klingenrücken. konisch zulaufend auf ca 8 cm länge.
Borax hab ich drauf gemacht bei heller rotglut, so dass es sofort flüssig wurde. dann nochmal ins feuer und bei gelbglut zuerst schnell mit kurzen schlägen "verkleben", dann kräftig schmieden.

was ich nicht verstehe, wieso das muster an der langen schneide recht deutlich hervortritt, an der spitze aber ganz verwäscht. gleicher stahl, gleiches ätzen.
jemand eine idee?


----------



## Heilbutt (30. September 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> lange hats gedauert.
> Aber jetzt ist mein erstes Messer aus selbst laminiertem Stahl fertig.
> Es ist voll kleiner und größerer Fehler, aber ich bin stolz drauf.
> 4 Lagen Baustahl, 3 Lagen Messerstahl, ....




ich bin zwar kein Damastexperte, aber könnte das mit dem
Riss nicht evtl. daran liegen das der Baustahl und der "Messerstahl" (kommt vielleicht drauf an welcher) nicht gut zusammenpassen?

Ansonsten: Respekt! #6 Sowas hab ich auch noch auf meiner Lebenswerkliste...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Eisenkneter (30. September 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Wissen tu ich das natürlich (noch) nicht.
Aber die andere Seite ist wie gesagt deutlich besser.
Obwohl gleiche MAterialien.

daher die Vermutung dass die Klinge zu lange im Feuer lag und die UNterseite durch die Gebläseluft eben zu heiss wurde.

Aber wie gesagt, Vermutungen eines Laien.


----------



## Maxthecat (25. November 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Moin !
Ist doch schon mal gut das du es überhaupt geschaft hast mit dem Feuerschweißen #6 . Ich habe es auch mal vor Jahren versucht und bin immer gescheitert !

Risse sehe ich da auch nicht , das ist eher Zunder den du beim Schmieden und Falten mit eingearbeitet hast .

Baustahl kann man nehmer ,besser wäre aber ein etwas hochwertiger Stahl dazu wie 75 Ni zbsp. . Man nimmt ja den ganz guten Stahl für die Schneidlage und Außenlagen einen etwas niedriger Legierten Stahl . Auch unterschiedlich färbende Stähle , damit die schönen Lagen vom Damast nach dem Ätzen auch kontrastreich zu sehen sind .

Falls du da nicht schon bist ,gehe mal ins messerforum.de ,da findest du sehr viele Infos dazu und auch wie das mit den Lederarbeiten ( Messerscheide bauen ) zu machen ist .

Das ist nicht so schwer ne schöne Lederscheide zu machen !
Lederwerkzeuge hast ja evtl. noch von deinem Opa .


----------



## bavariabeni (26. November 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Servus was welche gerätschaften benuzt ihr um eure messer zu schleifen (also rohlinge zu fertigen)
Hab mich in diversen foren schon n bisschen schlau gemacht .
Bin aber nicht wirklich auf eine 100% tige lösung für mich gestoßen.
Deswegen wollt uch mal euch fragen was ihr so nuzt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eisenkneter (26. November 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

meinst du schleifen oder schärfen?
nach dem schmieden geh ich mit der Flex und der Fächerscheibe drüber um den Zunder runterzuholen.
Dann auf den Bandschleifer. Evtl auch Feile.
So wird die Rohform rausgearbeitet.
Dann wird gehärtet und angelassen,
Dannach wieder mit viel Kühlung auf den Bandschleifer.
Geschärft wird auf dem Wasserstein. Schleifleinen geht auch.


----------



## Viktor1994 (26. November 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Gute(n) Abend/Nacht,

mich würde es interessieren, welche Geräte man zur Herstellung solcher Messer braucht?

Was macht ihr mit den Messern? Verkauft ihr die auch?

Sehen nämlich echt super aus.


----------



## Andal (26. November 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Wenn du genug Muße und Geduld hast, dann kannst du die Klingen und Griffe auch mit ganz normalen Feilen, Schleifsteinen und Schmirgelpapier ausarbeiten. Mit der Flex, Bandsägen, Bandschleifgeräten und einem Naßschleifer geht es natürlich schneller, aber die Geräte muss man auch erst mal haben und dazu natürlich auch einen Platz, wo man lustig lärmen und werken kann.


----------



## Eisenkneter (27. November 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*



Viktor1994 schrieb:


> Gute(n) Abend/Nacht,
> 
> mich würde es interessieren, welche Geräte man zur Herstellung solcher Messer braucht?
> 
> Was macht ihr mit den Messern? Verkauft ihr die auch?



oh ha. Bis dahin ists noch ein weiter Weg ...
Solange ich nicht von meiner Arbeit 100% überzeugt bin, bleiben das alle meine

Gerätschaften.
Das kann von ganz einfach bis ganz aufwändig werden..
Ganz einfach: du suchst dir aufm Schrott ein Blatt einer alten Gattersäge, Bandsäge usw. Dann glühst du die im Grill aus und schneidest mit der Flex deine Wunschform aus. Anschließend Feilen, Schleifen, Wärmebehandlung. Wieder schleifen. Griff drauf und dann schärfen. Fertig ist das Messer.

Du kannst aber auch bei Mondschein im Lendenschurz über den Acker laufen und Eisenerze sammeln. Dann im Holzkohlemeiller - die Holzkohle ist natürlich ebenso selbstgemacht - dir einen Brocken Erz erschmelzen.
Diesen dann viele Male auf dem Amboss hin und herschmieden bis alle Einschlüsse beseitigt sind. Ab dann wirds einfacher ...


----------



## bavariabeni (27. November 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn du genug Muße und Geduld hast, dann kannst du die Klingen und Griffe auch mit ganz normalen Feilen, Schleifsteinen und Schmirgelpapier ausarbeiten. Mit der Flex, Bandsägen, Bandschleifgeräten und einem Naßschleifer geht es natürlich schneller, aber die Geräte muss man auch erst mal haben und dazu natürlich auch einen Platz, wo man lustig lärmen und werken kann.


 Feilen will ichs eigentlich nichtda hab ich zu wenig gedult.

Wollts mim bandschleifer machen.
Bin mir aber da noch unschlüssig welches modell ich nehmen soll.
Hab davor alle mit der flex gemacht und für mich persönich ist es nicht DIE LÖSUNG  deswegen die frage.

Habe gehofft das ihr n paar bezahlbahre vorschläge habt

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eisenkneter (27. November 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

etwas zu bauen, das aussieht wie ein messer ist wahrlich nicht schwer. damit es aber auch ein messer ist, da gehört mehr dazu. alleine zu geeigneten stählen und dazugehöriger wärmebehandlungen gibt es bücher, abhandlungen und dissertationen en masse.
und damit das dann auch noch scharf wird und scharf bleibt nochmal ein ebenso dicker stapel bücher.


alleine um irgendwie zu härten bedarf es temperaturen, die du im grillfeuer oder mit einer handlesüblichen lötlampe nicht erreichst

besorg dir ein altes sägeblatt (dann weist du, dass der stahl härtbar ist) und leg los. mit flex und bandschleifer. dann bekommst du ein erstes anfangsgefühl, ob dir das überhaupt spass macht.

aber vorsicht: das endet schnell in diskussionen mit der ehefrau, ob du die rosenbüsche roden darfst um da eine schmiede einzurichten ...


----------



## Andal (27. November 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*



bavariabeni schrieb:


> Feilen will ichs eigentlich nicht*da hab ich zu wenig gedult.*



Gedul*d* ist so gut wie das wichtigste, damit es überhaupt etwas wird. Wenn es daran fehlt, würde ich es lieber gleich bleiben lassen.


----------



## bavariabeni (27. November 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*



Andal schrieb:


> Gedul*d* ist so gut wie das wichtigste, damit es überhaupt etwas wird. Wenn es daran fehlt, würde ich es lieber gleich bleiben lassen.


Das is mir schon klar 
Aber wenn ich diesen schritt beschleunigen kann , mache ich das natürlich.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eisenkneter (27. November 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

ich habe heute morgen bei 2°C 2 Stunden draussen gesessen und ein Messer über Nasssteine gezogen.
Ein wahrhaft spirituelle Handlung.
Das gehört dazu. Sonst wird es nie DEIN messer.


----------



## bavariabeni (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Ja ich werd mich zwar nicht raus in die kälte setzen aber dafür in meinen keller 
Wie gesagt möchte ich meine arbeitsgänge beschläunigen  
Gibts geräte die zu empfehlen sind die so bei 200 € liegen

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eisenkneter (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

es gibt tolle Messer zu kaufen für 200€.
Das geht am schnellsten ...


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> es gibt tolle Messer zu kaufen für 200€.
> Das geht am schnellsten ...




Hallo,

Du kannst Dir aber auch eins von einem Messermachermeister anfertigen lassen; die gehen bei 2000 Euro an, Wartezeit in der Regel mehrere Monate.#h

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Keyless (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

@Lajos1,
 was für ein Quatsch, ein Fixed in 10cm bekommst du Handmade um 300,-, Folder sind teurer aber 2000 ist auch für Messerbauer nicht alltäglich.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*



Keyless schrieb:


> @Lajos1,
> was für ein Quatsch, ein Fixed in 10cm bekommst du Handmade um 300,-, Folder sind teurer aber 2000 ist auch für Messerbauer nicht alltäglich.
> Gruss Ulf



Hallo,

der Mann einer Kollegin von mir war Messermacher (Deutsche  Messermacher Gilde), davon gibt es in ganz Deutschland nur ein gutes Dutzend. Da ich mich schon immer auch für Messer interessiert habe suchte ich den mal auf, das war 1998 oder 1999. Ein relativ einfaches Fischermesser aus pulvermetallurgischen Stahl hätte 1200 DM gekostet. Er zeigte mir ein Messer, das er gerade in Arbeit hatte; Preis 4500 DM. Ich fragte ihn, was das teuerste Messer gekostet hat welches er herstellte, das waren 14.000 DM. Das alles war vor knapp 20 Jahren.
Für 300 Euro bekommst Du nicht mal ein gutes industriell gefertigtes Messer. Ein handgefertigtes Einzelstück von einem Profi geht bei ganz anderen Preisen an. Soviel zum Quatsch.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Es kommt eben darauf an, wo man den Übergang von einem der halt auch Messer macht zu einem echten Messermacher sieht.


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Mann einer Kollegin von mir war Messermacher (Deutsche  Messermacher Gilde), davon gibt es in ganz Deutschland nur ein gutes Dutzend. Da ich mich schon immer auch für Messer interessiert habe suchte ich den mal auf, das war 1998 oder 1999. Ein relativ einfaches Fischermesser aus pulvermetallurgischen Stahl hätte 1200 DM gekostet. Er zeigte mir ein Messer, das er gerade in Arbeit hatte; Preis 4500 DM. Ich fragte ihn, was das teuerste Messer gekostet hat welches er herstellte, das waren 14.000 DM. Das alles war vor knapp 20 Jahren.
> Für 300 Euro bekommst Du nicht mal ein gutes industriell gefertigtes Messer. Ein handgefertigtes Einzelstück von einem Profi geht bei ganz anderen Preisen an. Soviel zum Quatsch.
> ...



Lajos, 

das ist mit Verlaub BULLSHIT.

Ich baue schon seit Jahren meine Messer selber, hatte 15 Jahre lang ein Ladengeschäft in dem ich unter anderem auch Hochwertige Messer vertrieb, kenne einige gute Messermacher in der Szene und kann daher Dein Posting nicht nachvollziehen. Natürlich ist im Bereich Custom-Messerbau alles möglich und nach oben hin Preislich keine Grenze gesetzt, doch in der Regel bekommt man gute Messer auch schon deutlich unter 300,-€. Meist geht ein fixed Custom Messer so ab 200,-€ los, je nach Arbeitsaufwand, Material und Vergütung.

Bei der Gelegenheit würde mich schon mal interessieren wie sich dieser Messermacher nennt, den du oben beschrieben hast. Vielleicht kenne ich ihn ja persönlich 

Gruß
ZH


----------



## Keyless (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Soviel zu Quatsch, ich bekomme trotzdem ein Handgemachtes Messer für 350,-, ob du das nicht Wahrhaben willst-mir Latte.


----------



## Andal (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Ich will euch ja jetzt nicht aufschaukeln, aber ich glaube, ihr redet da etwas aneinander vorbei.

Was ist denn ein handgemachtes Messer nun genau?

Ist es das schon, wenn ich mir eine fertige Klinge besorge und sie dann selber mit allerlei Handarbeit selbst zu einem Messer komplettiere, oder ist es erst eines, wenn der Meister mit einem rohen Stück Stahl an die Esse tritt und am Schluss auch noch das handgegerbte Leder zu einer Scheide näht?


----------



## Keyless (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Handgefertigt ist wenn der Messerbauer/Schmied es dir genau nach deinen Angaben fertigt.
 Genau da liegt ja das Problem mit Serienmessern über 300,- ,da für das Geld/etwas mehr auch schon was völlig individuelles machbar ist(das andere ist zwar genauso teuer aber halt Serie).
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Andal (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Für 350,- € stellt sich also einer hin, arbeitet mit dir einen Entwurf aus und macht dann von der Schmiedearbeit, über das Härten, den Griff und die Lederarbeit alles selber? Dieser Mann ist ja ein echter Geheimtipp!


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Hallo Andal,

ich bin ja nur ein am Rande interessierter Laie. Aber der Messermacher-Profi, bei dem ich damals interessehalber war, der hatte ja Griffmaterialien die schon mehrere hundert DM kosteten.
Ich meinte bei den Preisen eben ein handgefertigtes Einzelstück von eben einem echten Profi; ein Messer eben, das es nicht ein zweites Mal gibt. Was anders kann man in guter Qualität auch in einem guten Fachgeschäft kaufen. Da zahlt man dann eben so 200-300 Euro (oder auch etwas mehr). In dieser Preisklasse habe ich selbst einige Messer.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Keyless (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Nein in der Preiskategorie werden vorgefertigte Stähle verwendet.Wenn du was Handgeschmiedetest willst sind wir bei den 2000,- .Und ja da wird der Entwurf mit dir besprochen, Scheide ist meist extra.
 Ansonsten bin ich hier raus, für weitere Informationen meld dich in einem Messerforum an.
 Gruss ulf


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*



Keyless schrieb:


> Nein in der Preiskategorie werden vorgefertigte Stähle verwendet.Wenn du was Handgeschmiedetest willst sind wir bei den 2000,- .
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## bavariabeni (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Naja trozdem danke für die hilfe 

Ich will mein messer ja selber machen und nicht kaufen

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maxthecat (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Moin !
Klar gibt es sehr teure Messer im zig 1000 € Bereich und auch viel günstigere ,gute von Hand gefertigte für 200 - 500 € . Da gibt es genug Leute im messerforum.net die das anbieten und die können wirklich was !

Preislich geht das da natürlich auch evtl. höher , kommt eben drauf an was man möchte an Griffmaterial etc . So ein Mammutknochen oder Stoßzahn als Griffmaterial kostet im Einkauf auch viel Geld .

Schöne individulle Lederscheiden bieten einige dort auch an und reißen einem den Kopf nicht ab !

Ob nun Damast , D2- Messerstahl oder ein hochwertiger geschmiedeter Carbonstahl , so teuer wird das alles nicht .

Ich halte Preise für bestimmte Messer für 10 -20.000 € , sofern da keine Diamanten und echte Goldbeschläge drauf sind für total überzogen .#c

Was soll ein Messer ? Gut aussehen und in der Vitrine liegen oder benutzt werden !

 Es muß gut in der Hand liegen ,scharf sein und leicht zu schärfen , schnitthaltig und seinen vorgesehenen Zweck gerecht werden .

Die Messer die dort im messerforum.net von einigen Leuten gemacht werden sind von schnitthaltig guter Qualität und sehen auch sehr gut aus . Die brauchen sich nicht zu verstecken vor der " Messergilde " !
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## thanatos (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

mein Jottchen es geht doch um´s Messer bauen und nicht von einem 
 Künstler sich eins fertigen zu lassen .
 Warum baue ich ein Messer ? z.B. Fritte der hat einfach Spaß daran 
 am Bauen und selbst Gestalten ,andere fasziniert das Schmieden.
 Einen geht es um Ästhetik anderen um ungewöhnliche Gebrauchsfähigkeit oder einfach nur um ein Unikat zu haben .Messer sind eben eine Männermacke und beim Basteln sollte doch jeder kritikfrei machen dürfen
 was ihm beliebt je nach technischen Möglichkeiten und persönlichen Fähigkeiten -Es gibt nur *einen* dem es gefallen muß -ihm selbst !


----------



## fritte (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Neues kleines Messer fertig.
Holz ist Wüsteneisen
Stahl 2842 4mm


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Schaut gut aus !  Du bist ja ein Profi!


----------



## fritte (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Danke.
Naja ich Schmiede jetzt schon ein paar Jahre.
Habe in den 90ern in der Ausbildung schon schmieden müssen und es hat mich immer begeistert.
Müsste aber mal wieder Damast machen, kam ich dieses Jahr kaum zu.


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Verkaufst du die Messer auch.
Suche noch ein schickes jagdmesser. 10 cm klinge und hirschhorn griff:vik:


----------



## fritte (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Ab und an verkaufe ich auch


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Hättest du ein Beispiel für das von mir gesuchte Messer?
Jagdmesser.   10 cm klinge und hirschorn?
Wenn ja dann stell doch mal ein Foto ein....


----------



## fritte (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Kann ich dir zurzeit nicht mit dienen.
Bin aber gerade dabei ein Bowie Messer mit 16cm Klinge zu machen.
 Ist schon geschmiedet, da kommt aber sambarhirsch dran. Da bleibt keine Horn Struktur mehr übrig soll schlicht weiß werden.


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Ne das ist zu lang.
Gehe ja nicht auf grosswildjagd.


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Von köln bis Bad meinberg sind es ca. 200 km.
Würde sich schon lohnen mal vorbei zu schauen.
Habe in meiner lehre ca. 1 h geschmiedet. Habe also keine Ahnung |bigeyes


----------



## fritte (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

@Mordskerl

Du hast da was geschrieben gehabt von wegen erster Damast.
Habe es nur überflogen, aber da war die Rede von lunkern und Rissen.
Beschreibe doch mal deinen Vorgang beim schmieden, dann kann ich dir ggf eher deine Fehler nennen.

Erste Frage ,  hast du zum verschweißen der bahnen ein Flussmittel genutzt?
Man nimmt dafür Borax, damit schwemmt man die Verunreinigungen aus den einzelnen Bahnen raus und sie verschweißen sich besser.

Zweite Frage, anlassen über den kohlen halte ich für tinnef.
Habe zwar nicht im Kopf was du für stahl genommen hattest, aber einen c stahl kannst du gemütlich im heimischen Backofen wesentlich kontrollierter anlassen als in den kohlen.
Aber kannst mir ja gerne nen plausiblen Grund geben warum lieber im ungewissen.



Dann war hier jemand, der anstelle ne flex lieber mit bandschleifer arbeiten mag.
Also aus Flachstahl nen Messer schleifen.
Viele. Nutzen gerne nen metabo  wie den hier z.b
http://www.pkelektronik.com/metabo-bandschleifmaschine-bs-200-w-580-watt.html
Der muss aber noch ein wenig modifiziert werden , wie man es am liebsten hat.
Mit einer guten Feile mit dem richtigen Hieb, dazu ne kleine Vorrichtung und man kann fast genauso schnell arbeiten.
Wünschen allen sonst viel Spaß beim Basteln


----------



## fritte (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

@pennfanatic

Habe doch noch eins gefunden aber das ist Fett.
Denke mal du willst aber eher nen Nicker


----------



## Eisenkneter (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

schön, dass wir hier wieder über Messer reden ...

den ersten Versuch hatte ich hier ja gepostet, das war BAustahl und 1.2842. Das war das Messer mit den einseitigen Rissen. Die Schweissung war aber ok, bis auf einige kleine Fehler.

Jetzt ich habe 4 Lagen 1.2842  mit 3 Lagen 75Ni8 gestapelt und dann verschweisst mit Borax. Dann ausgeschmiedet und 1x gefaltet. Dann ausgeschmiedet und verdreht. wieder ausschmieden
Die 7 sauberen Ausgangslagen sind soweit ich das beurteilen kann fehlerfrei. NUr die gefaltete LAge nicht. Eventuell war Hammerschlag dazwischen. Das nächste MAl leg ichs vielleicht kurz auf den BAndschleifer um eine saubere Oberfläche vor dem schweissen zu haben.
Anlassen im Backofen mach ich auch, aber ich bevorzuge die Esse. Nicht weils besser ist sondern weils mehr Spass macht und man dabei was lernt.

Bald ist Urlaub, da wer ich wieder weas machen. Meine Esse und mein Amboss stehen leider im Freien.


----------



## Eisenkneter (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

hier noch das angesprochene Messerchen. Sollte länger sein, aber ich musste die Stelle abtrennen, die auseinander gegangen ist.
Griff ist Kirsche und Walnuss.

In Szene gesetzt auf der Beute des heutigen Angeltages. Ein paar Mistelzweige ...


----------



## fritte (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Torsionsdamast, da kann es schon mal vorkommen das die Bahnen aufgehen.
Da musst sehr sauber bei Arbeiten.
Also immer schön mit der Drahtbürste alle Verunreinigungen runter nehmen vor dem verschweißen.
Ich Schleife die Flächen nicht axtea am BS an.
Zum àtzen da man bei dir nicht viel vom Muster sieht, Versuch es mal mit löslichen Kaffee. Wasser aufkochen. Ca 1 Liter dann nen halbes Glas löslichen kaffe drauf und die klinge in die warme Brühe stellen. 
Nach einer halben Stunde wirst schon gut was sehen.
Gerade der 75ni8 wird richtig silbrig im Gegensatz zum fast schwarzen 2842
Hatte irgendwo auf den Seiten mal eins mit torsionsdamast gepostet musst mal suchen. Da sieht man ganz gut die Bahnen und das Muster


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

unglaublich...

ich find Messer und toll und selber machen auch - aber als handwerklicher Volldepp kann ich das hier immer nur bewundern und nicht nachmachen (bei kochen und essen siehts anders aus )
;-)).

Aber danke fürs einstellen!!!

Toll!!


----------



## Seele (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> unglaublich...
> 
> ich find Messer und toll und selber machen auch - aber als handwerklicher Volldepp kann ich das hier immer nur bewundern und nicht nachmachen (bei kochen und essen siehts anders aus )
> ;-)).
> ...




Glaub mir Thomas, ein Messer aus nem Bandstahl kriegst auch du hin.


----------



## fritte (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Jetzt hat es noch ne Hose bekommen


----------



## magut (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

ist die Hose aus Schlange oder Fisch??  sieht auf jeden Fall mal anders aus als gewohnt.#6
LG
Mario


----------



## Ossipeter (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Tippe auf Lachs.  Messer ist toll!


----------



## Eisenkneter (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

sag mal, wie bekommst du denn diese sauberen Übergänge von der Schneide zur Fehlschneide (ich glaub so heisst das) hin? Ist das gefeilt?
Bei mir verwäscht das immer so, weil ich nie gebau den selben strich hinbekomme.
Machst du zuerst den übergang mit der rundfeile und dann die Schneide?

Grüße


----------



## fritte (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Also das ricasso Schleife ich am Ende noch mal sauber mit einer Feile nach.
Damit dies sauber auf beiden Seiten gleich ist, habe ich mir eine ricasso schleifhilfe aus 2 Stücken 2842 gebaut.in beiden habe ich im Abstand von 3 mm mehrere Löcher gebohrt dann gehärtet.
Jetzt kann ich die Klinge einspannen und mit schrauben links und rechts Dank der Löcher sichern.
Nun hat man 2parallel laufende Platten an denen man sauber feilen kann.

Hoffe es war einigermaßen verständlich


----------



## fritte (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Ähnlich wie dieses hier


----------



## Eisenkneter (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

danke. werd ich mal drüber grübeln.


----------



## Maxthecat (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Moin !
Oder baue dir einen Bandschleifer selber ! Motor von ebay ( wenn möglich Kraftstrom ! ) , Rollen vom Hubwagen auch , bischen Flachstahl und Vierkantrohr und Druckfeder ,kleiner Gasdruckdämfer wie von Kofferaumklappe die Dinger .

Bauanleitung gibt genug bei Youtube zu sehen oder im messerforum.net . Manch einer hat sich so einen gut funktionieren BS für 100 € -200 € gebaut .

Meinen hatte ich damals so nachgebaut wie der vom  , Modell 2 SF  https://www.der-kleine-messerladen.de/

Den Motor , das 350 er Kontaktrad ,Schleifrollen und Vorrichtung für Flachschliff und noch ne paar Kleinteile vom Kleinen Messerladen Aluprofile von ebay und das Befestigungsmaterial wie Nutsteine ,Schrauben und Aluwinkel .

Hatte mich denn mit nem gebrauchten Frequenzumrichter so gut um die 1000 € gekostet . Original hat der vom messerladen damals ca. 1500 € gekostet !

LG.
Dieter


----------



## Eisenkneter (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

1000 euro ist aber schon ne Hausnummer.
Momentan seh ich noch keinen Grund von dem Baumarkt Bandschleifer weg zu gehen. Der ist zwar etwas durchzugsschwach, aber ich habs ja nicht eilig.

schei..e. Mein Keller ist zu klein. Wobbler bauen, Motore bauen, jetzt noch Messer schleifen. 
Und die Kinder machen keine Anstalten auszuziehen..
Naja, wollt ich mit 13 auch nicht|supergri


----------



## thanatos (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

@ Mordskerl- das Deine Kinder mit 13 nicht ausziehen 
 möchten liegt doch an Dir .War damals noch jünger als ich zur Kadettenschule -Weimar wollte ,nur um aus der Hölle wegzukommen -hat der Alte aber nicht gestattet :q

 so nun mal ne *Frage* an alle wer hat schon mal aus nem
 Abziehstahl Bzw. Messerschärfer eine Klinge geschmiedet ?
 wie ist da die Qualität .

 Wünsche Euch einen juten Rutsch und viel Erfolg im 
 kommenden Jahr .


----------



## fritte (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Aus einem abziehstahl ein Messer machen? Sehe ich weder Sinn noch Gebrauch drin. Ist ja kein stahl der sich Härten lässt.
Da kannst lieber ne Blattfeder, Kugellager, altes Sägeblatt usw nutzen.

Nen gescheiter Bandschleifer ist echt nicht verkehrt und vorallem gescheite Bänder.


----------



## yukonjack (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*



fritte schrieb:


> Aus einem abziehstahl ein Messer machen? Sehe ich weder Sinn noch Gebrauch drin. Ist ja kein stahl der sich Härten lässt.
> Da kannst lieber ne Blattfeder, Kugellager, altes Sägeblatt usw nutzen.
> 
> Nen gescheiter Bandschleifer ist echt nicht verkehrt und vorallem gescheite Bänder.



Nein, der ist so weich, der schärft sogar Messer.........


----------



## fritte (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Richtig, da er z.b. mit Industrie Diamanten Saphir oder Keramik beschichtet wird.
Desweiteren wird der Stahl nicht wirklich geschärft sondern der Grad aufgerichtet.
Und das mache ich z.b. lieber mit Leder oder Jeans .


----------



## fritte (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Hier noch ein wenig zum lesen
Darf mich korrigieren f.dick verwendet sogar härtbaren stahl.

http://www.messerforum.net/showthread.php?38123-wetzstahl-zum-schmieden


----------



## thanatos (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

danke werde erstmal nachschauen ob es einsatzgehärtet ist
 dann macht es natürlich keinen Sinn .Ist es ein induktions-gehärtetest Teil ist es schon interessanter .Na mal sehen habe erst mal ein paar Maschinensägeblätter ergattert 
 damit habe ich bisher die besten Klingen gebastelt ,wenn man mit denen ordentlich umgeht bekommt man die nicht stumpf und allzu rostanfällig ist der Stahl auch nicht.
 Schleife die Klinge auf einem Nassschleifstein dauert zwar etwas länger aber ich bin ja Rentner .
 alles Gute fürs laufende Jahr.


----------



## fritte (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Wenn was gutes und billiges sein soll Kauf dir 1.2519.
Der stahl kostet fast nix und wird super scharf, dabei weißt wenigstens die Zusammensetzung vom Stahl und kannst ihn exakt härten und anlassen.


----------



## fritte (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Wieder was fertig bekommen.


----------



## thanatos (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

#6 super #6


----------



## Maxthecat (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

#6 Sehen Klasse aus !


----------



## donak (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Super Messer, Fritte.


----------



## Eisenkneter (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

alter falter. respekt.

bei dem zweiten erahne ich einen hamon?
die anderen auch? magst du was schreiben wie du den machst? nur rauspoliert oder auch geätzt?


----------



## fritte (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Die beiden dunklen haben ein Hamon, welches aber durch den stahl bedingt nicht so gut zum Vorschein kommt. Ist nen 2842. Dazu nur geschliffen nicht geäzt .
Wie man den Lehm aufträgt muss ich ja jetzt nicht erzählen,oder.
Freut mich wenns gefällt


----------



## Ossipeter (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Super Teile!


----------



## fritte (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

weil ich mal gerade Urlaub hatte, ist direkt dieses Messer heute noch fertig geworden.
Als Stahl habe ich 2842 mit 75ni8 und als Schneidlage ne alte Feile verarbeitet.
Der Griff besteht aus Ebenholz und Blutholz.
Ich weiß, es würde schöner aussehen wenn der Griff weiter hinten anfangen würde, war aber nicht gewünscht.
Die Box habe ich passend gebeizt .
Hoffe auch dieses Messer gefällt euch, ehrliche Kritik ist immer gern gesehen.
Danke


----------



## Heilbutt (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Also ich hab NICHTS zu kritisieren!
Wirklich Klasse!!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Maxthecat (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Wieder Top das Messer #6


----------



## donak (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Sieht wirklich Klasse aus, top Handwerkskunst.


----------



## daci7 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Super schöne Messer - und wie schon erwähnt eine top handwerkliche Leistung!

Vom  Geschmack her könnte die Klinge ein wenig größer und "runder" für mich  sein, dann würde auch der Griff besser passen. Oder eben die Rundungen am Griff ein wenig "eckiger". Aber das ist wirklich  eine reine Geschmacksache und das kann jeder anders sehen.


----------



## fritte (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Heute ist ein Helfer für nen Kollegen fertig geworden.
Er wollte auch Mal eins haben.
Es sollte groß und 3mm stark sein und mit meinem Griff versehen werden.
Er kannte diese Art von Griff schon und fand den Klasse.
Als Material habe ich katalox verarbeitet welches dem Ebenholz ähnlich sein soll. Finde ich nicht wirklich, Ebenholz ist viel feiner in der Struktur und auch wesentlich fester.
Da er Angst hat, dass der Griff aufgeht , sollte ich diesen lackieren.
Habe dann Lumberjack Schellack genommen.
Seine Initialen sollten auch noch auf die Klinge aber etwas dezent.
Diese habe ich mit Elektrolyt rein geäzt.
Die klinge besteht aus 1.2842 3mm stark und 50mm breit


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Hallo dritte,
Du bist wirklich ein künstler der klingen.
Alle Hochachtung!


----------



## fritte (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Danke dir, freut mich wenns gefällt.
Ich mag das Hobby auch wenn ich gewiss  eher mehr als nen Durchschnitt an Messern mache. Muss mich mal wieder hin setzen und neue Formen zeichnen und probieren.


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Jagdmesser wären was


----------



## Eisenkneter (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

ich bin immer wieder begeistert. Vor allem über die Ebenheit der Flanken der Klinge. Da sieht man keine Reflektionen, die auf Wölbungen oder Dellen hindeuten. Hast du so einen breiten Bandschleifer?

Das ist eine "blechklinge", oder?
Das ist überhaupt gar nicht abwertend gemeint, ich kenne nur keinen besseren Begriff für Klingen, die aus dem Blech geschnitten sind statt geschmiedet.

Hut ab!


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Versuchs mal mit:


Klinge, aus Präzisions-Flachstahl herausgeschliffen. 

1.2842 (90MnCrV8) ist ein Kaltarbeits-Werkzeugstahl zur Herstellung von Werkzeugen, Lehren, Vorrichtungen, Schablonen, Führungsleisten und Bauteilen aller Art.

Und kein Blech. ;-)


----------



## fritte (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Bei mir wird geschmiedet und danach geschliffen.
Weiß nicht ob man hier auch Videos zeigen kann , morgen wird wieder die schmiede an gemacht. Ggf mache ich dann mal ein paar Bilder oder nen Video.


----------



## fritte (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Mein Bandschleifer hat eine Breite von 75mm. Wenn man gescheit schmiedet und nicht auf dem Rand rum kloppt, dann kann man die klinge von oben nach unten schön austreiben.und muss weniger Schleifen. Zwischendurch wird meine klinge auch noch aus gewalzt


----------



## Eisenkneter (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*



Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> Versuchs mal mit:
> 
> 
> Klinge, aus Präzisions-Flachstahl herausgeschliffen.
> ...



breit lang und dünn heisst blech.


----------



## Maxthecat (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Ja  , im Metallbereich - Stahlbau können Materialien die als Flachstahl bezeichnet wrden auch ganz andere Dimensionen haben , Schiffsbau etc. bis 60 mm Dicke .

Bleche wie du sagst , dünne gewalzte Teile wie Stahlbleche und Buntmetalle . Wußte ich damals aber auch nicht ,wo ich mal angefangen hatte mit dem Schmieden und Messerbau .


----------



## tozi (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Hallo,
Blech heißt es, wenn es gewalzt hergestellt wurde. Kalt- oder heiß.
Das stärkste Stahlblech, dass mir in meiner Firma bisher untergekommen ist, war 320 mm.
Für Messer daher wohl eher ungeeignet... ;-)
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Wenn man es gut schmiedet?
Könnt ich mir denken. Aber hab davon nicht viel Ahnung.
hab aber mal gehört,das auch eisenbahnschienen verwendet werden.


----------



## Michael.S (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Eisenbahnschienen bestehen aus hochwertigen Stahl , Arbeitskollege hat sich daraus mal einen Pflasterhammer gefertigt , der wog um die 5 Kilo , Normal sind so 3 kg , Frage ist bei einem Messer nur wie scharf so ein Messer geschliffen werden kann


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Wie gesagt, ich habe keine Ahnung, da müssen Fachleute ran.
Hab auch gesehen wie aus dem geschützrohr vom leo messerklingen geschmiedet wurden.


----------



## Michael.S (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich habe keine Ahnung, da müssen Fachleute ran.
> Hab auch gesehen wie aus dem geschützrohr vom leo messerklingen geschmiedet wurden.



Die sind von Böker , Leo Dammast , Kanonenrohr vom Leopard 1 , es gibt auch noch das Böker Tirpitz , Stahl vom Schlachtschiff Tirpitz , aber die haben auch beide einen stolzen Preis


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Naja, beim leo ok, aber bei der tirpitz  da bin ich argwöhnig. Ist doch recht lange her.


----------



## Andal (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Naja, beim leo ok, aber bei der tirpitz  da bin ich argwöhnig. Ist doch recht lange her.



Ist wahrscheinlich wie mit den Reliquien... ein Splitter vom Kreuz Christi. Wenn man die alle zusammenrechnet, gibt das locker 200 Festmeter... :q


----------



## pennfanatic (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Bei den Reliquien stimmt das 100%tig.
Da waren die kölner immer spitze. Haben aus 11 ganz schnell11000 Jungfrauen gemacht.
Bei der damaligen Welt Bevölkerung, unmöglich.
Aber klingen aus dem leogeschutz , das habe ich schon gesehen, mit der tirpitz ist mir neu.
Zumal das Schiff schon 1950 in Norwegen verschrottet wurde.


----------



## fritte (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Kenne eigentlich nur die balbachschmiede die den Leo Damast herstellt.
Markus Balbach war der erste, das Zeug verwendet hat, und ich glaube auch im großen Stil vermarktet.


----------



## fritte (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Wieder was für die Küche fertig bekommen.
Habe endlich mal wieder Zeit gehabt und habe 4 klingen fertig bekommen.
Alle mit Ebenholz Griff
Die beiden kochmesser aus 2519 klinge 20cm das kleine ist 14 cm lang
Das Damast Messer hat eine klinge von 26 cm und ist ein echter Prügel.
Hoffe sie gefallen euch.


----------



## Eisenkneter (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

whow. tolle Teile.
ich hab mir erstmal ein paar zangen geschmiedet.
bald kommen auch wieder klingen dran.
dann muss ich mich mal intensiver der wärmebehandlung widmen.
irgendwie werden meine klingen nicht so scharf wie ich das gerne hätte.


----------



## fritte (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Wie oder womit schleifst du deine Messer?
Schleife teilweise wenn es schnell gehen muss am Band da aber sehr langsam damit ich das Gefüge nicht ruiniere, ansonsten Steine. Meine Rasieren Recht gut und das auch lange  bei gescheiten Umgang.


----------



## Seele (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*



fritte schrieb:


> Wieder was für die Küche fertig bekommen.
> Habe endlich mal wieder Zeit gehabt und habe 4 klingen fertig bekommen.
> Alle mit Ebenholz Griff
> Die beiden kochmesser aus 2519 klinge 20cm das kleine ist 14 cm lang
> ...




Ganz ganz großes Kino. Respekt.


----------



## donak (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Schliesse mich an, das ist astreine Handwerkskunst.


----------



## fritte (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Danke euch, freut mich wenn es gefällt


----------



## Eisenkneter (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*



fritte schrieb:


> Wie oder womit schleifst du deine Messer?
> Schleife teilweise wenn es schnell gehen muss am Band da aber sehr langsam damit ich das Gefüge nicht ruiniere, ansonsten Steine. Meine Rasieren Recht gut und das auch lange  bei gescheiten Umgang.



Grundschliff am Bandschleifer. Halt so ein kleiner aus dem Baumarkt. Fest installiert, kein Handschleifer.
Das Schärfen dann mit Wassersteinen.

Habe gestern einen Härtetest gemacht:
1,5 mm Draht hacke ich problemlos durch ohne Schäden an der Klinge. 4 mm Nagel, mit Gummihammer auf den Klingenrücken geschlagen geht auch durch, bleibt aber eine kleine Scharte in der Klinge.

Die KLinge scheint also durchaus brauchbar hart zu sein.
Vielleicht ists die Klingengeometrie. meist werden meine Schneiden von selbst ballig, da es mir nicht recht gelingt von Hand den Schneidenwinkel zu halten.

Üben, üben, üben


----------



## fritte (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Gerade fertig geworden
Reste Verwertung
1.2842 75ni8 und c100
Schneide alte Feile
Klinge 15 cm lang 2,5 mm Höhe 48mm
Griff wieder Ebenholz


----------



## magut (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Hammergeil:vik:
eine echt wunderschöne Klinge!
LG
Mario


----------



## zandertex (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

@ fritte,dieses messer ist für den praktischen gebrauch gut geeignet.#6


----------



## donak (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Wieder tolle Arbeit!


----------



## Maxthecat (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Moin !
Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen , sehr schöne Messer #6 !


----------



## fritte (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Gerade fertig, 
Kleine Spielerei aus 1.2842+75ni8
Hand geschmiedet 
6mm stark klinge 8,2cm lang
Mal was anderes als immer nur kochmesser.


----------



## Franky (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

6 mm ist schon kräftig...


----------



## Eisenkneter (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

So, nachdem die Sommerhitze vorbei ist und der Garten gut beregnet ist hab ich mich dann auch wieder getraut meine Freiluftesse anzufeuern.

Eine Klinge gehärtet (Bild kommt wenn fertig), ein Damastpaket  7 Lagen zusammengekloppt und aus einer spontanen Laune heraus aus einem Stück Schraubenfeder dieses Ganzstahlmesser gemacht. 
3 Stunden für das Messer komplett inklusive Schärfen.

Ich habs recht hoch angelassen und versucht den gesamten Griff weich zu lassen, damit er beim Greifen federt.
Entsprechend ist es nicht ganz so scharf geworden. Der Stahl gibt mehr her.

Ist natürlcih im Vergleich was Fritte da zaubert kaum den Namen Messer wert, aber sie werden von Mal zu Mal ansehnlicher.


----------



## fritte (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Mordskerl, ich finde es gut. 
Ist halt anders, würde den Schliff etwas ansetzen aber sonst


----------



## Eisenkneter (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*



fritte schrieb:


> Mordskerl, ich finde es gut.
> Ist halt anders, würde den Schliff etwas ansetzen aber sonst




was meinst du mit "Schliff etwas ansetzen"?

Mit dem Freihandschleifen tu ich mir sehr schwer.
Irgendwie kippe ich ständig hin und her und am Ende ist es immer ein balliger Schliff. Egal ob am Bandschleifer oder auf dem Wasserstein. Schleiffasen bekomm ich einfach nicht sauber hin.


----------



## fritte (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Wenn du nen bandschleifer hast, nutz doch ne schleifhilfe. Nimm nen L Profil und Klemm deine klinge daran. Wenn du keinen kippbaren Tisch hast, nimmst ein Stück Kork was du keilförmig zu schleifst und kleb es unter das Profil. Dann kannst deinen schleifwinkel relativ sauber einhalten. 

Wenn du deine schleiffase nicht sauber hin bekommst, geht es auch einfacher in dem du deinen Stein ca in einem Winkel von 20-40grad anwinkelst. Dann kannst du deine klinge immer gerade führen und Eierst nicht so rum. 
Hoffe es ist verständlich erklärt. 
Ansonsten auch gerne PN.


----------



## thanatos (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

schleifen ist einfach nur ne Übungssache ,immer schön langsam und mit Gefühl dann wird das schon mit der Zeit .
 ja dein Messer ist ganz interessant  mal nicht 08/15


----------



## Eisenkneter (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

wie funktioiert das mit der schleifhilfe auf dem bandschleifer? ich kann rechts und links vom Band nicht aufsetzen. Da schleif ich doch die schleifhilfe weg. Oder soll das so sein?
Und wie mach ich den runden teil der Klinge?

muss wohl noch viel üben. Aber ich schmiede viel lieber als ich schleife ...


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Hier mal ne gute Variante:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8pe-E9qPnI

Kann man sich aber auch noch einfacher machen.


----------



## Eisenkneter (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Hier mal ne gute Variante:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8pe-E9qPnI
> 
> Kann man sich aber auch noch einfacher machen.




ja, solche Dinger kenn ich. Aber die muss man irgendwo draufstellen können. Ja wohl nicht aufs Band.
Ausserdem: wie schleif ich denn die Kundung in Richtung Klingenspitze?
Nee, ich übe weiter frei Hand.


----------



## Eisenkneter (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Hätt ja nie gedacht dass das jemals passiert, aber seit einigen Monaten verbringe ich meine rare Freizeit lieber am Amboss als am Wasser ...

Hier meine erste Klinge mit einem CK105.
Da kommt der Hamon doch gleich ganz anders raus als bei einem 1.2842 oder einer alten Feile.
Der Griff ist aus einer alten Treppenstufe ausm Wohnzimmer meiner Eltern. Keine Ahnung welches Holz.

Habs vermutlich etwas hoch angelassen, so recht scharf wirds nicht. Anlassen mach ich auf der Esse "nach Gefühl" und Zischprobe mitm nassen Finger. 
Meine Frau mag nicht wenn ich die Klingen zur Pizza in den BAckofen lege ...


----------



## fritte (2. August 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

@mordskerl
Gerade das Härten und anlassen bestimmen über Sieg oder Niederlage. 
Du kannst dir ein kleines digitales Messgerät für knapp 50€ kaufen und bist dann auf der sicheren Seite. 
Wenn deine Frau die nicht im Ofen haben mag, schau mal Ebay Kleinanzeigen da bekommst immer mal wieder günstig nen Mini ofen oder ne alte Gastronomie Fritteuse die etwas größer ist. 
Darin kannst die klingen sehr gut drin anlassen. 
Habe meine Werkstatt in den 2 Monaten gewaltig aufgerüstet, um jeden Handgriff zu erleichtern. 
Ja, das ist ein Hobby welches viel Spaß macht. Würde aber gerne mal.wieder am. Fluss stehen und fischen.


----------



## fritte (2. August 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Kochmesser aus 1.2842 
20cm klinge


----------



## angler1996 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*



fritte schrieb:


> @mordskerl
> Gerade das Härten und anlassen bestimmen über Sieg oder Niederlage.
> Du kannst dir ein kleines digitales Messgerät für knapp 50€ kaufen und bist dann auf der sicheren Seite.
> Wenn deine Frau die nicht im Ofen haben mag, schau mal Ebay Kleinanzeigen da bekommst immer mal wieder günstig nen Mini ofen oder ne alte Gastronomie Fritteuse die etwas größer ist.
> ...



Zur Abwechslung mal ne Angel bauen|wavey::m
 Schöne Messer
 Gruß A.


----------



## fritte (2. August 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Was willst du sehen? 
Habe hier noch selbst gebaute baitcaster und fliegenruten. 
Da ich kaum noch ans Wasser komme  hier in der Gegend ist für mich wenig reizvolles, konzentriere ich mich eher aufs schmieden. 
Wenn die Zeit reif, gibt's auch wieder Ruten zu sehen


----------



## Baitmaker (3. August 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

echt schönes kochmesser #6

 mit baitcaster meinst du aber die rute und nicht die rolle oder? ;+|supergri


----------



## fritte (3. August 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Natürlich   Rute, habe zwar mal mit nem Kollegen versucht auch ne Rolle zu drehen usw. Ging aber gewaltig in die Hose. Man soll nicht unbedingt alles versuchen zu bauen wenn man keine ahnung hat


----------



## Baitmaker (4. August 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

ne muss schon sinn machen und man muss auch die Industrie etwas unterstützen:q


----------



## knutwuchtig (4. August 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

selbstgedrehte baitcaster finde ich schon endgoil


----------



## Eisenkneter (5. August 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

ich hab ne kleine AFTMA 4 selbstgedrehte Fliegenrolle.
Mit der Uhrmacherdrehbank gedreht. Mit hauchdünnen Spänen, sonst bleibt der Riemen stehen.
Hab sie sogar 1 Jahr lang gefischt, ist aber ca 100% schwerer als eine Druckgussrolle


----------



## u-see fischer (5. August 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> ich hab ne kleine AFTMA 4 selbstgedrehte Fliegenrolle.
> Mit der Uhrmacherdrehbank gedreht. Mit hauchdünnen Spänen, sonst bleibt der Riemen stehen.
> Hab sie sogar 1 Jahr lang gefischt, ist aber ca 100% schwerer als eine Druckgussrolle



Auch wenn's hier OT ist, Bilder bitte.


----------



## Eisenkneter (6. August 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

jetzt musste ich das alte stück doch wirklich suchen gehen. 
ganz eingestaubt.

UNd mit 100% mehr Gewicht hab ich mich wohl sehr getäuscht..
300% kommt näher dran.
Viel zu dicke Wandstärken.
Da kommt mir doch die Idee, das ca 12 Jahre alte Erstlingswerk nochmal zu überarbeiten. Aussen gute 3 mm im Radius wegnehmen.

Und wo wir schon offtopic sind: gestern hatte ich vier freunde da, und schnell brannten 4 Feuer: eines im Räucherofen mit 2 Forellen und nem Aal, eines unterm Schwenker mit Würstchen, eines das den Stirlingmotor befeuert hat und natürlich das Schmiedefeuer.

Viel sinnvolles kam nicht bei raus, aber wir hatten einen heidenspass.
Als jemand nach einem Flaschenöffner fragte wurde kurzerhand einer für die Ewigkeit erschaffen |supergri


----------



## Eisenkneter (6. August 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Bild zu gross. Neuversuch.


----------



## fritte (12. August 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

So, hier wieder eins fertig geworden. 
Stahl, 1.5219 2,5mm am Rücken auf fast Null erst geschmiedet Rest geschliffen Klingenlänge 14, 5cm
Gesamt 27cm Gewicht 107g. 
62-63Hrc
Griff besteht aus zirikote und zwinge aus Ebenholz nur geölt.


----------



## hanzz (12. August 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Schöne Messer schmiedest Du da.
 Wirklich tolle Dinger.

 Würdest Du Messer auch für andere anfertigen ?


----------



## fritte (12. August 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Mache ich ab und an mal, wenn dann aber via Pn. 
Man kann über alles reden. 
Und danke, freut mich immer wenn  es gefällt.


----------



## fritte (27. August 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Hier nen neuer Versuch der Reste Verwertung.
Alte Feile ausgereckt.
Da die schmiede Spuren vorhanden bleiben sollen, bleibt es so wie es ist.
Ob der Besitzer noch Griff schalen dran macht weiß ich nicht. Habe den Griff schön kräftig gelassen das man es auch so nutzen kann.


----------



## daci7 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

DAS sieht mal geil aus! Respekt, sehr schöne Arbeit!


----------



## Baitmaker (28. August 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

eine wunderschöne klinge, sehr geil #6:vik:


----------



## fritte (28. August 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Hier sieht man noch mal wie ich vom Griff aus die Klinge ausgedünnt habe.
Dadurch liegt sie sehr gut in der Hand die Achse der Gewichts Verteilung liegt knapp vor dem griffende und ermöglicht ein Ermüdungsfreies arbeiten. 
Jetzt kommt noch der anschliff, damit es schön scharf ist.


----------



## fritte (9. September 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Hier noch nen kleines was ich zurzeit ständig nutze.
Zwar schon etwas abgegrabbelt aber dafür geil


----------



## Baitmaker (11. September 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

wow sehr geiles messer. mit einer schönen klingenmuster und einem coolen griff. #6:m


----------



## fritte (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Keiner mehr aktiv?
Aus gesundheitlichen Gründen ist es bei mir auch ruhiger geworden. 
Habe noch was. In der Pipeline was ich euch nicht vorenthalten will. 
Ist zwar noch lange nicht fertig aber die Form kann man hoffentlich erkennen. Geschmiedet aus einem Stück voll Material


----------



## Eisenkneter (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

aktiv am schmieden, ja. Aber derzeit keine Messer.
Zangen bin ich am machen, aber das klappt noch nicht so wie ich will. Gar nicht so einfach 2 exakt identische Teile zu schmieden.

Axtkopf staht natürlich auch irgendwann an. Frei Hand, versteht sich. Ich fürchte jedoch, mein derzeitiges Feuer ist dazu zu klein.


----------



## fritte (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Ein paar Zangen müsste ich auch mal machen, aber die Gesundheit spielt zurzeit nicht mit. Aber ich hoffe das es bald etwas besser wird und ich wenigstens ein paar klingen oder was auch immer schmieden kann. 
Habe hier noch ein paar angefange Damast klingen liegen die ich noch vollenden muss. Sa brauche ich nicht mehr so viel machen, das sollte machbar sein.


----------



## stroker (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Hallo !


Dann will ich auch mal...
Schmieden kann ich leider nicht da ich das mit den Messern
auch mal probieren wollte musste ich auf  fertige Eisen Stücke
zurück greifen.

Hier mein erstes Messer .
Es ist ein ganz schöner Brocken geworden und auch nicht gerade leicht dafür aber sehr stabiel.Länge ca. 30 cm
Klinge aus einer Feile, weich geglüht bearbeitet und wieder gehärtet.
Griff ist aus Mooreiche und Rosenholz dazwischen Alublech.

MfG Michael


----------



## stroker (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Hallo !


Hier das zweite 
Klinge ist aus einem Maschienen Hobelmesser.
Da dieses schon sehr hart ist HSS war die Bearbeitung bohren usw. extrem schwierig|uhoh:
Ist dafür aber extrem Scharf und sehr leicht geworden:vik:
Griff ist aus Walnuss.

MfG Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Erstlingswerk????

Gröschder Reschbeggd!


----------



## stroker (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Hallo !


Und hier das dritte.
Klinge ist aus Stahl den ich im Internet bestellt habe.
Kleines super scharfes Messer ideal zum Angeln.
Griff hab ich ein wenig rumgespielt#d
Mooreiche,Scheiben vom Rentier Geweih und Kastanienmaserholz.

Naja, ist Geschmacksache|evil:


MfG Michael


----------



## stroker (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erstlingswerk????
> 
> Gröschder Reschbeggd!




Hallo !

wie abgebildet, erstes zweites drittes.#6

Frag aber nicht nach den Stunden|gr:


MfG Michael


----------



## Beppo (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Da muss ich auch meinen Hut ziehen.

Ich habe mir als alter Metaller in den 90ern ein Bowie ähnliches Messer aus Werkzeugstahl mit Mahagoni Griff gebaut, das funktioniert, ist heute immer noch immer in der Angeltasche dabei, sieht aber um Längen nicht so toll aus wie Deine Exemplare.

Das Messer hatte ich ölgehärtet und auf ca. 55 Rockwell angelassen.

woher beziehst Du Deine Hölzer etc. ? oder hast Du sowas rumliegen ?

Gruss ans Salzhaff, da war ich 2014 in Urlaub 
Beppo


----------



## Eisenkneter (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

sehr schöne messer. vor allem die griffe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

stimmt - Griffe sind endgeil.


----------



## stroker (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*



Beppo schrieb:


> Da muss ich auch meinen Hut ziehen.
> 
> Ich habe mir als alter Metaller in den 90ern ein Bowie ähnliches Messer aus Werkzeugstahl mit Mahagoni Griff gebaut, das funktioniert, ist heute immer noch immer in der Angeltasche dabei, sieht aber um Längen nicht so toll aus wie Deine Exemplare.
> 
> ...




Hallo !

Danke.
Da ich Holzfreak bin hab ich sowas und anderes rumliegen.

MfG Michael


----------



## fritte (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Hey stroker, schaut klasse aus. 
Wie machst du die Wärmebehandlung? 
Den materialmix im Griff Bereich finde ich super, hast du die moreiche auch verdeckt  verstiftet oder nur geklebt?
Hätte angst wenn nur geklebt das es sich irgendwann ablöst. Dein Schliff ist sehr sauber


----------



## stroker (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Hallo !

Die Mooreiche ist noch versteckt gestiftet.

Mit dem Schliff geb ich mir immer sehr viel Mühe,
kostet dann natürlich auch ordentlich Zeit.
Ich habe mit darür einen kleinen Bandschleifer gekauft
und eine Vorrichtung gebaut.
Der Rest ist Zeit+Handarbeit.


MfG Michael


----------



## DeralteSack (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Wahnsinn!!! |bigeyes

Was für geile Messer!!! Die Griffe sind ja wohl echt schön geworden und harmonieren echt gut mit den Klingen!

Absoluter Respekt!!!#6


Ich frage mich nur, warum man solch tolle Stücke nirgends im Handel findet.|kopfkrat


----------



## Eisenkneter (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

findest du ...

bin in Salzburg die Tage an einer Messermanufaktur vorbeigekommen. Da lag eines im Schaufesnster für 3200 €|bigeyes

Der Griff war wohl aus einem Stück vom Wahren Kreuz.
Die Klinge mit Jungfrauenblut gehärtet und mit Engelshaar poliert.

Meiner bescheidenen Ansicht nach ist die Klinge am Messer das Einfachste. Das Finish macht die Arbeit. Ein kleiner Fehler ...


----------



## stroker (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Wahnsinn!!! |bigeyes
> 
> Was für geile Messer!!! Die Griffe sind ja wohl echt schön geworden und harmonieren echt gut mit den Klingen!
> 
> ...




Hallo !


Naja, ich will und muss damit kein Geld verdienen.
Offt geht es mir nur darum, ob ich es hin bekomme, und
Spass macht es auch noch.
Ich benutze die Messer selber oder schenk auch mal den einen oder anderen ''guten'' Angelfreund mal eins zu Weihnachten oder zum Geburtstag.

MfG Michael


----------



## fritte (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Fertig


----------



## pennfanatic (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Eine Franziska!


----------



## Andal (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Das Messer, mit einem Horngriff, würde mir auch gefallen. Auf die "zerfeilten" Griffe stehe ich nicht so sehr.


----------



## pennfanatic (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Die klinge ist aber prächtig!


----------



## Andal (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Die klinge ist aber prächtig!



Eben darum! #6


----------



## fritte (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Habe kein passendes horn zur Zeit da.
Hoffe die sind auch ok. 
Hatte noch ein paar fertig geschmiedete klingen hier liegen. Eins mit stabilisierte Buche das andere mit wüsteneisenholz


----------



## pennfanatic (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Toll die teile!


----------



## Gast (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Ich beneide euch um diese Kunst, alleine schon das anschauen macht Spaß.
Damit zu arbeiten muss wunderschön sein.


----------



## pennfanatic (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Aber mit Horn wären sie noch schöner


----------



## fritte (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

@penn
Horn muss man erst haben um es zu verbauen. Da ich eins davon am we meinem Vater schenke, er darf. Sich eins aussuchen, mussten beide fertig werden. 
Habe aber. Noch ein paar klingen hier liegen da wird zumindest eines mit sambahirsch  bei sein


----------



## Andal (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Die Holzgriffe sind aber auch schön. Das mit dem Horn ist mehr eine ganz persönliche Vorliebe von mir.


----------



## pennfanatic (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Meine auch


----------



## fritte (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Messer Bau*

So, frohes neues Jahr.
Ich habe fertig
2 neue Messer, denke der Geschmack des ein oder anderen könnten Sie sein. 
Der Damast Nicker hat einen Griff aus Giraffen Knochen.


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Nr. 2 ist wunderschön. Ist doch auch Nr. 5¿


----------



## ralle (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Superschöne Messer !


----------



## fritte (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Die letzten 2 fürs erste.


----------



## fritte (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Habe ein paar klingen fertig gemacht.
Werden hoffentlich am Wochenende noch komplettiert.


----------



## Heilbutt (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Messer Bau*

immer wieder hammergeile Teile!!!
höchsten Respekt!!!
#6#6#6

Gruß

Holger


----------



## fritte (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Messer Bau*

So, die Messer aus der Mitte sind fertig geworden und die außen werden in Kürze folgen.


----------



## Fr33 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Hallo Zusammen,

 hier sind ja einige Messer-Profis am Start die tolle Werke abliefern. Weiss jmd von euch, ob man den Verschluss (Virobloc) von den Opinell Messern als E-Teil bekommt? Mein Kumpel wollte mein 10er Opninell aufmachen und hat den Ring vergessen zu drehen - also mal richtig mit Kraft die Klinge geöffnet und der Ring ist 5m im Wasser verschwunden....

 Wäre schade um das Messer wenn es den Ring nicht mehr gäbe.


----------



## fritte (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Mein neues Angelmesser ist fertig.
Hoffe es gefällt euch auch, ist mal was anderes als die anderen Messer die ich bis dato immer gemacht habe.


----------



## zandertex (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Es muss Dir gefallen,nicht uns.


----------



## heinzi (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Messer Bau*

...aber mir gefällt es|wavey:


----------



## Colophonius (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Frage zum Messerbau generell. Ich habe hier ein Stück Hirschgeweih (drei Enden), das schon sehr alt sein muss, da es wohl von meinem Großonkel stammt, der Förster war, ehe er im Krieg gefallen ist. 

Ich habe es vor Jahren nach dem Tod meiner Großtante aufbewahrt, weil ich es zu schade fand, es wegzuwerfen. Seitdem spiele ich mit der Idee, aus dem Geweih einen (oder mehrere?) Messergriffe anfertigen zu lassen. Selbst kann ich das nicht.

Ist sowas grundsätzlich möglich? Wieviel kostet so ein Spaß?


----------



## Maxthecat (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Moin !
Klar geht das aus Hirschgeweih Messergriffe fertigen . Ich habe es selber auch schon gemacht , als ich noch die große Werkstatt hatte mit den Maschinen und Werkzeugen .:c

Kommt auch ein bisschen drauf an wie dick die Knochenschicht vom Geweih ist , denke aber das wenn es so alt ist werden die Hirsche noch gut gelebt (Ernährung Umwelteinflüsse ) haben in der Natur und Wäldern .

Selbst wo das Innenleben des Geweih zu grobporig ist , kann man das mit 24 Stunden Laminier Expoyd Harz auffüllen . Schwierig ist das nicht Messergriffe daraus zu machen !

Lässt dir von einem Bekannten , Freund der eine Bandsäge(  zur Not gehst in eine Tischlerei und lässt das Sägen ) hat ein passendes Stück für dein Messer absägen und mittig auftrennen . Die beiden Hälften passt du denn mit Feilen , Schleifleinen dem Messer an . 

Dann werden die mit Expoxid Harz und Messing Nieten ( Ziernieten Material gibt es auch zu Kaufen
in Messermacher Shop's ) fest mit dem Messer verbunden .

Zum Schluß noch etwas Feinarbeit an den Kanten mit feiner Feile und Schleifleinen und dann etwas polieren ,Fertig ist dein selbst gemachter Messergriff #6 .


----------



## Heilbutt (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Messer Bau*

.... oder du bohrst dir mit dem Akkuschrauber in eines der (vorher mit ner scharfen Säge per Hand abgesägten) Enden axial ein Loch rein, und klebst späte eine z.B. in der EBucht gekaufte passende Klinge mit 2K-Epoxy (z.B. "Uhu-Endfest" oder so) rein.
Das ist gar nicht so kompliziert.

Hab ich auch so gemacht, allerdings noch ein Stück Messing dazwischen gebastelt.

Ich fand das ganze (fast) nur mit Heimwerkermitteln wie gesagt gar nicht so schwer...#6

Allerdings scheitert´s bei mir dann spätestens an einer schönen Lederscheide...#d

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Maxthecat (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Moin !
Das mit der Lederscheide für ein Messer ist auch nicht sooo schwer ! Benötigst halt etwas Werkzeug wie ein scharfes Messer zum ausschneiden des Leders , den Keder , ein Halteschlaufe für den Gürtel , eine Ahle um die Löcher zu stechen, zum zusammen Nähen der Lederstücke , ein Sternrad um die Nahtlöcher zu makieren auf dem Leder 2 x Sattler Ledernadeln , Sattlergarn eventuell noch Nieten  und Lederkleber , Wachs für den Faden und gutes Lederfett für die fertige Scheide .

Findet man auch mit google genug Info's zu mit Bildern wie man da vor geht


----------



## fritte (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Und wer es mit dem Leder nicht kann bzw. Probleme hat. Kann sonst auch mal kydex probieren. Das geht einfacher, ist aber halt nicht so schick wie Leder. Und kydex kann man auch füttern, wenn man bedenken hat die Klinge könnte zerkratzen.
Ansonsten haben die Jungs ja schon alles soweit gesagt. Außer das ich noch nen Nahtsenker nehmen würde beim scheiden Bau.


----------



## Maxthecat (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Richtig fritte , den Nahtsenker hatte ich vergessen #q#h . Man kann das Leder aber auch einfach nur naß machen und mit einem Falzbein eine Kerbe für die Naht einziehen , drücken .


----------



## fritte (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Messer Bau*

So, nach dem mir mein letzter Griff nicht gefallen hatte, wurde er heute mal eben neu gestaltet.
Sieht jetzt viel gefälliger aus, es. Die Form kommt jetzt besser und es liegt auch besser in der Hand. 
Somit habe ich jetzt ein Messer was Ich gerne dabei habe.
Klinge 11,8cm gesamt 24,2cm
Scheide werde ich auch noch dazu machen.


----------



## SigmundFreud (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Messer Bau*



fritte schrieb:


> So, nach dem mir mein letzter Griff nicht gefallen hatte, wurde er heute mal eben neu gestaltet.
> Sieht jetzt viel gefälliger aus, es. Die Form kommt jetzt besser und es liegt auch besser in der Hand.
> Somit habe ich jetzt ein Messer was Ich gerne dabei habe.
> Klinge 11,8cm gesamt 24,2cm
> Scheide werde ich auch noch dazu machen.




Moin. Ich hab mal eine Frage zu diesem Messer. Die Klinge finde ich sehr interessant. Von der Form her erinnert mich die Klinge an ein Normalklingenprofil. Der Anschliff am Rücken mit dem harten Übergang samt Kante und folgendem Versatz finde ich wirklich kreativ. Gibts dafür einen Namen und einen speziellen Verwendungszweck? 



Klasse Arbeit!


----------



## fritte (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Hi, freut mich  das es dir gefällt.
Also Aufbau der Klinge, unten ist in dem Fall wie fast immer die schneide, die wird an der Spitze gefolgt von der so genannten fehlschärfe, da in Deutschland keine beidseitig geschliffenen klingen benutzt werden dürfen, wird hier nur eine fehlschärfe angebracht. Das bedeutet die Klinge ist dort Stumpf, aber aufgrund des schliffes dringt die Klinge besser ein.
Dahinter kommt das Jimping, das ist eine sogenannte Daumen Rampe. So hat man mehr Gewalt beim schnitzen  z. B.


----------



## Captain_H00k (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Coole Sache !
Kannste mal was dazu sagen, bezüglich Stahl, was hast Du verwendet ?
Klingenstärke wäre auch interessant zu wissen ? 
Und ist es von der Konstruktion her ein Steckerl ? Es schaut so ausm, und ich sehe Du hast nur einen dünnen Pin genutzt.
Viele Grüße


----------



## fritte (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Hi. Ja es ist ein Steckerl.
Die Klinge ist 4mm stark, 11,6cm lang, und an der höchsten Stelle ist sie 38mm. Der Erl ist 8 cm im Griff, der pin ist ein Mosaik pin in 4mm Stärke.
Da passiert rein gar nichts. Das Holz ist stabilisiert. Wenn da was. Ausbricht war Gewalt im Spiel. 
Der Stahl ist ein 1.2442 auf 63hrc gehärtet.


----------



## Captain_H00k (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Vielen Dank für die Infos,interessant #6
Also ich hab in der Vergangenheit auch schon Messer gebastelt, aber alles Fulltang Klingen die ich natürlich nicht selber gemacht habe.

Der 1.2442 ist doch nicht gerade rostträge,oder ? Stört das nicht am Wasser ,bzw. hast Du da Probleme mit Flugrost auf Dauer ?

Ich nutze keins von meinen selbstgebauten am Wasser, die haben Holzgriffe und will die um ehrlich zu sein nicht versauen |supergri
Momentan nutze ich ein Gerber Gator Fixed und ein Mora Companion F.
Das Mora sogar am liebsten, wegen den Farben,so verliert man es nicht.


----------



## Maxthecat (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Moin !
Nein die Klingen rosten so schnell nicht bei etwas Pflege . Durch das Polieren mit Polierpasten ist da ein Schutzfilm drauf und ab und zu die Klinge einfach dünn mit etwas Öl einstreichen .

Zu deinen Holzgriffen ,die kann man quasi wasserdicht machen . Ich habe in meiner Messermacher Zeit dazu immer die Holzgriffe schon am Tang angenietet und verklebt in ein hohes Glas mit Leinöl gesteckt , die Klinge sollte damit nicht in Berührung kommen . Diese belässt man da ca. 2-3 Tage drin bis sich das Holz mit dem Leinöl vollgesogen hat . Den Überschuß abtropfen lassen , abwischen und das Messer hängend für eine Woche an der Luft trochnen lassen .

Das Öl härtet denn aus und verschließt die Poren vom Holz . Den kann man denn hinterher auch noch schön Polieren mit einem  Lappen oder an der Schwabbelscheibe am Polierbock . Durch diese Methode kannste das Messer bzw. den Griff sogar ins Wasser schmeißen , da dringt nicht mehr ein ! Außerdem hebt es die Maserung des jeweiligen Holzes schön hervor .

Die Lappen die evtl. mit Leinöl voll gesogen sind , bitte nicht einfach so irgendwo hin legen . Die können sich selbst entzünden !!! Wenn dann in einem Glas mit Deckel oder Dose packen , oder nass machen und ab in den Hausmüll .

Eine andere Methode zum Schutz von Holz wäre Wachsen mit Holzwachs oder wie Fritte stabilisieren mit Epoxy Harzen . Das muss ein sehr dünnflüssiger 2 K Harz und Härter sein mit einer Aushärtungs Zeit von 24 Stunden . Da wird der Holzgriff , Knochen satt mit eingepinsel und in einer speziellen Tüte für Vakuum eingezogen , mit einer Vakuumpumpe / Gerät .

Habe ich so damals nicht gemacht , entweder nur  gewachstes Holz mit speziellen Holzwachsen und Canuba Wachs oder die Öl Methode die Holzgriffe behandelt für meine Messer und  Rasiermesser . Gibt verschiedene Öle dafür . Ich hatte mir einen Mix selber hergestellt aus Leinöl ,Tungöl und Orangenöl , riecht nicht sooo steng wie Leinöl pur .


----------



## Captain_H00k (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Messer Bau*

@Maxthecat 
Du ich kenne all das was Du schreibst ,habe meine Griffe selber via Leinöl in diversen Varianten versiegelt 
Trotzdem nehme ich diese Messer nicht mit ans Wasser, es würde auf Dauer doch die Materialien zu sehr beanspruchen, zumindest für meinen Geschmack.
Ebenso auf den 1.2442 Stahl bezogen, deswegen habe ich ihn ja direkt gefragt.
Nach meinem Wissen ist der verwendete Stahl nicht allzu rostträge, so dass sich auch Flugrost bilden kann 

Wo ich übrigens kein Fan von bin, die Klinge mit Polierpaste aufzuarbeiten !
Je nach finish, zerstört das finde ich die Optik.
Habe selber z.B. Klingen aus Carbon Steel hier die ich einfach nach Nutzung fette, wenn man nicht direkt am Wasser arbeitet, reicht das meiner Erfahrung nach aus.Und es bildet sich dabei ja auch eine natürliche Patina, die selber einen kleinen Schutz bietet.
Aber da hat jeder seine eigene Philosophie.


----------



## Maxthecat (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Abwischen ,trocknen nach Gebrauch auch wenn man Obst oder säurehaltige Gemüse geschnitten hat und da passiert nichts dran  !


 Was machen denn bloß die Leute mit ihren teuren japanischen  Messern und geschmiedete Küchenmesser aus hochwertigen Kohlenstoffstahl von diversenen Deutschen Messermachern ?

Die benutzen einfach ihre Messer und Pflegen diese halt , das noch nicht mal übertrieben und da gammelt , rostet auch nichts weg .


----------



## Captain_H00k (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Handhabt jeder wie er möchte 
Wenn man mal unterwegs ist für mehrere Tage, mag ich rostträge Stähle halt einfach lieber.Die wische ich ebenfalls nach Gebrauch ab,aber dann hat man auch Ruhe und es ist kein Untergang falls man es auch mal vergessen sollte 
Küchenmesser sind eh ne ganz andere Baustelle,da hat man ja meist die ganzen Sachen zur Pflege unmittelbar zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxthecat (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Mache es wie du meinst #h


----------



## Captain_H00k (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Du kein Ding,sollte auch keine negative Kritik sein oder so !
Ich war neugierig und wollte einfach mal vom Erbauer hören wie der Stahl so kommt und wie er das so handhabt,alles gut


----------



## fritte (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Messer Bau*

So, alle meine Messer sind User.
Ich mache die nicht für die Vitrine, ergo werden sie benutzt. Ich gehe auch nicht unbedingt pfleglich mit den klingen um. Sie bekommen alle mit der Zeit ihre Patina. Um Flugrost zu umgehen kannst du 3Dinge machen. Die Klinge schön ölen, die Klinge mit Essig, Eisen 3 behandeln so das sie direkt ne Platine bekommt oder sie einfach benutzen.
Meine Messer erzählen meist Geschichten, da sie mit der Zeit ganz unterschiedlich patiniert sind.
Ich könnte die klingen auch beschichten lassen, mag ich aber nicht. 

Man kann unterschiedlich das Holz stabilisieren, am besten ist ein Verfahren, wo man das Harz anschließend backen muss, so hat man keinen Zeit Zwang weil ggf. Das Zeug zu schnell aushärtet. Aber auch hier muss das Holz usw. Mit ordentlich Unterdruck eingesogen werden. 
Ich verarbeite sehr gerne Hölzer mit einer hohen dichte die man ohne großen Mühen Polieren kann wie Ebenholz. 
Ich mag rostende stähle lieber, schärfer dank des Gefüge gitters, besser nach zu schleifen, außer der 1.2442 das ist ein sau zäher Stahl.
Außerdem bei den rostträgen stählen hat man immer das Problem der cryo Behandlung. Nach dem Härten muss die Klinge auf - 70 Grad runter gekühlt werden. Ist machbar aber man darf immer schauen wo man alles her bekommt.


----------



## Captain_H00k (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Danke für die ausgiebige Antwort,sehr interessant zu hören #6
Dass der 1.2442 sehr tough sein soll habe ich gehört, und die HRC spricht ja auch für sich 
Kann man drn von Hand auf Steinen denn z.B. trotdzem gut schärfen ?
Und mit dem Holz verstehe ich,habe bisher immer nur normal in Leinöl eingelegt und dann aushärten lassen.
Ein Holz welches ich als sehr angenehm empfand war Grenadill.Hättest Du Tipps für Hölzer die am Wasser bzw in Verbindung mit Feuchtigkeit sonst noch gut gehen ?
Wollte mir evtl ein Neckknife fürs Angeln basteln, dann würde ich gerne etwas nutzen was dazu taugt.


----------



## Wollebre (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Messer Bau*

Hättest Du Tipps für Hölzer die am Wasser bzw in Verbindung mit Feuchtigkeit sonst noch gut gehen ?


Teste mal Teakholz. Ist ein ölhaltiges Holz und kannst wochenlang ins Wasser legen ohne das es quillt.
Falls Bedenken, die Oberfläche mit z.B. Bremsenreiniger entfetten und satt mit CorrosionX Öl einschmieren. 
Einen Tag liegen lassen und dann alles überschüssiges abwischen. Davon bekommt man anschließend keine fettigen Finger. In Asien wird das Holz viel verarbeitet und hält Jahrzehnte.
Mußt mal ein Früstücksbrett opfern und testen.

Kann dir ein Muster vom Öl abfüllen und zuschicken. Überschüssiges Öl kannst kannst dann für deine Angelrollen nehmen. Brauchte nur deine Adresse per PN.

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## reticulatus (23. November 2018)

Ankunft der Bestellung von  Nordisches Handwerk Onlineshop  .

Nanus-Blades in den Längen 54-85mm Länge und 60HRC.











Erstes Messer mit Rehbockabwurfstange fertig, das Stangerl ist nur lederumwickelt, kann jederzeit abgenommen werden.
Finde die kurze Klinge macht sich nicht schlecht, Lederscheide kommt auch noch, sobald meine Lieferung angekommen ist.
Im Bild ist zudem noch ein selbstgeschnitzter Servierlöffel zu sehen , der auch noch fertiggestellt wird.

Die anderen Klingen werden demnächst verarbeitet, mal sehen welche Griffe ich dranmach, an Holz habe ich ja doch noch einiges an Auswahl (Kirsche, Birne, Wenge, amerikanische und europäische Walnuß, usw etc).

Desweiteren ist aktuell ein anderes Projekt noch im Gange, ich will ein Messerbajonett, welches eine Bowieklinge besitzt zum normalem Bowie umarbeiten, die Klinge habe ich herausgefunden stammt von Victorinox, auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## phirania (24. November 2018)

Saubere Arbeit gefällt mir...


----------



## Hering 58 (24. November 2018)

Sehr schön,saubere Arbeit.


----------



## magut (25. November 2018)

Macht sich sicher gut in der Hosentasche  etwas unbequem aber wirkt gut 
Tolle Idee und ein echter Eyecatcher! Daumen Hoch
LG
Mario


----------



## reticulatus (25. November 2018)

magut schrieb:


> Macht sich sicher gut in der Hosentasche  etwas unbequem aber wirkt gut
> Tolle Idee und ein echter Eyecatcher! Daumen Hoch
> LG
> Mario



Servus,

in der Krachledernen hat man außen eine extra angebrachte Tasche, die für Messer ist, also unbequem zu Tragen ist da nichts.
Bei meinen anderen Hosen, die ich trage (Rangerhosen) habe ich eine solche Tasche zusätzlich angenäht, zumindest bei einigen.



> Sehr schön,saubere Arbeit.





> Saubere Arbeit gefällt mir...



Danke euch beiden!


----------



## mig23 (15. Januar 2019)

Klinge von Hügl und der Griff von mir gemacht aus Kupfer
, Walnuss und Hirschknochen !


----------



## mig23 (2. März 2019)

Scheide zum "verdeckten Tragen" !


----------



## zandertex (2. März 2019)

WAS für ein Messer!!!


----------



## fritte (6. April 2019)

Habe auch wieder etwas fertig gestellt.
Hoffe sie gefallen euch.


----------



## Hering 58 (6. April 2019)

Saubere Arbeit gefällt mir


----------



## zandertex (6. April 2019)

arbeitest du auch mit diesen messern?


----------



## fritte (7. April 2019)

Zandertex,. Klar arbeite ich auch mit meinen Messern.teilweise verkaufe ich die auch, da ich öfters mal anfragen bekomme. Grundsätzlich mache ich mir die Messer weil ich ja einen Sinn darin sehe.


----------



## donak (10. April 2019)

Wieder astreine Messer @fritte


----------



## fritte (5. Mai 2019)

Und wieder 4 neue Messer


----------



## Jason (5. Mai 2019)

Schöne Teile hast du du da gebaut @fritte. Du hast echt Talent. Gratulation

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf (5. Mai 2019)

Wie immer tolle Teile, danke fürs teilen.
Kommst du eigentlich noch zum Angeln und fliegenbinden oder schmiedest du nur noch?


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Mai 2019)

@ fritte.Schöne Teile hast du dir da gebaut


----------



## phirania (6. Mai 2019)

Geile Teile 
Ich glaube,ich brauch wieder welche.....


----------



## fritte (8. Mai 2019)

@Kochtopf
Gehe schon noch angeln. Die letzte fliege habe ich vor 8jahren gebunden. Meine Bälge sind Best. Schon so trocken  Die entzünden sich bald von selbst. Der ganze Kram fristet ein Schatten da sein. Das liegt aber auch daran das ich umgezogen bin und dort wo ich jetzt wohne kommt die fliege selten zum Einsatz


----------



## thanatos (8. Mai 2019)

fritte schrieb:


> Und wieder 4 neue Messer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glückwunsch sind wieder echte Schmuckstücke - und was die Fliege betrifft solange sie nicht unter
dem Kinn getragen wird ist noch alles o.k.


----------



## fritte (4. November 2019)

Endlich mal wieder ein wenig Zeit gehabt. Dies mal ein Zeit für meine Eltern zur Gold Hochzeit.


----------



## Minimax (4. November 2019)

fritte schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder ein wenig Zeit gehabt. Dies mal ein Zeit für meine Eltern zur Gold Hochzeit.



Tja, da kann man nur hoffen das die Beiden sich auch die nächsten 50 Jahre gut verstehen, sonst könnt´s  ...interessant werden! 
Spass beiseite, tolle, urige Messer!
hg
Minimax


----------



## fritte (15. November 2019)

So, zwar noch nicht fertig geschliffen, aber wollte euch mal ein etwas anderes von mir zeigen. Echte zwinge aus Messing, Griff aus Eisenholz.


----------



## phirania (15. November 2019)

Wieder mal gute Arbeit...


----------



## hanzz (15. November 2019)

Traumhaftes Küchenmesser 
Wirklich tolle Arbeit. 

Nehm ich


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. November 2019)

Schönes Messer, der Griff dürfte daran wohl mit das wertvollste und auch teuerste sein.

Wie schauts mit der Balance aus? 
Das Griffholz schaut wie Red Ironwood aus, könnte aber sicherlich auch eine der unter Eisenholz anderen geführten 149 Arten sein.
Extrem hohe Dichte (geht in Wasser unter), schwer zu bearbeiten...ja selbst nen Nagel geht nicht rein ohne Vorbohren.
Da die richtige Balance hinzubekommen stell ich mir schwierig vor, vorallem wenn das Holz möglicherweise nicht gleichgewichtig ist.

Was aber wirklich toll an sehr harten Hölzern ist, man bekommt mit Schleifen sofort eine spiegelglatte Oberfläche...und die Hölzer sind äußerst witterungs-und keimbeständig.


----------



## fritte (15. November 2019)

Gut, das Rohmaterial vom Eisenholz hat mit 84€ in der Tat ordentlich hin gelangt. Der Stahl 125 sc ist aber im Verhältnis zu vielen anderen stählen schon was besseres. Klar ist kein Damast, war auch nicht gewünscht.
Ich habe mich zum ersten Mal an einer echten Zwinge ran getraut, in der Szene ist es ja üblich alles vor ein ander zu kleben, das wollte ich aber nicht. Wollte schon fachmännisch meine Arbeit richtig verrichten. 

Es ist sau schwer die Klinge exakt aus zu Balancieren., aber man mag es kaum glauben, habe es gut hin bekommen, das Messer ist leicht kopflastig, 2 cm vor dem Griff ist der Scheitelpunkt, somit ist ein Ermüdungsfreies Arbeiten gegeben.

Ja, aufgrund der hohen dichte bekommt man schnell ein geiles Ergebnis, habe bis korn 1000 geschliffen, dann geölt und auf poliert.
Es fühlt sich schon geil an. War def. Nicht das letzte seiner Art. Glaube da werde ich noch mal was machen müssen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. November 2019)

fritte schrieb:


> Ich habe mich zum ersten Mal an einer echten Zwinge ran getraut, in der Szene ist es ja üblich alles vor ein ander zu kleben, das wollte ich aber nicht. Wollte schon fachmännisch meine Arbeit richtig verrichten.



Genau das gefällt mir auch besonders daran. Überall sieht man nur die Standard-Griffschalen, 2-3fach vernietet.
Ein Vollgriff gibt einem ein ganz andres Gefühl (kenne das nur zu gut, bin Koch von Beruf und Berufung), zudem ist die Bearbeitung dessen sicherlich auch deutlich "freier" ausführbar wie mit Schalen, wo der innenliegende Messerstahl sicher einiges limitiert. Bin kein Fachmann diesbezüglich und hab nullkommanix Ahnung vom Schmieden und dergleichen, finde solche Messer die eine Handschrift tragen aber immer sehr bemerkenswert und genial, egal für welchen Zweck sie auch gemacht sein mögen.

Von daher chapeau vor der Arbeit die dahinter steckt.


----------



## zandertex (15. November 2019)

Hammerteil,mit so einem Messer lässt sich arbeiten!!!Alle(beiden)Daumen hoch!!!


----------



## fritte (16. November 2019)

So, fertig geschliffen. Hat direkt nen blutopfer gefordert . 
Ist jetzt Einsatz bereit


----------



## sprogoe (16. November 2019)

Einzig mögliche Erklärung: 
Die Würstchen sind zu klein für das Messer.
Ansonsten, schöne Arbeit.


----------



## donak (16. November 2019)

@fritte : Wiedermal ein richtig tolles Küchenmesser!


----------



## Eisenkneter (25. November 2019)

sauber.
Ich staune immer wieder wie sauber du den SChliff hinbekommst.
Ich hab jetzt zwar endlich einen kraftvollen Bandschleifer im Keller, aber beim Führen der Klinge von Hand übers Band kippel ich ständig hin und her. das sieht man später im Schliffbild und es nervt mich. Auch beginnt dann die Fehlschärfe auf beiden Seiten der Klinge oft auf unterschiedlicher Höhe, was sehr unschön ist. Wenn ich das dann korrigieren will stimmt der Winkel nicht mehr und das Messer ist unsymmetrisch.
Ich dachte, das Schmieden und Härten sei der schwierige Teil beim Messer bauen. Pustekuchen.
Umso mehr Respekt vor deiner Arbeit.


----------



## Ossipeter (29. November 2019)

Bandschleier ist nur mit Führungswinkel gut und auch da gilt, immer weniger Abschleifen ist mehr. Gibt von WMF ein Video auf Youtube zum Thema Messerschleifen. Die geübte Hand und das passende Schleifmaterial sind da auschlaggebend.


----------



## knutwuchtig (26. Dezember 2019)

geschmiedete damast blinker 

ist zwar kein messer , aber interessantes video


----------



## Eisenkneter (29. Dezember 2019)

Der Blinker in meinem Avatar ist ebenfalls ein selbstgeschmiedeter Damastblinker.
Irgendwo im AB gibt's auch noch nen kleinen Bericht dazu. Ich glaub im Wobbler-Eigenbautrööt.
Hat auch Hecht, Rapfen und Forelle gefangen.
Jetzt ist er leider total verrostet.

Das Stück Damast hatte nen SChweissfehler und war zum Klingenbau somit ungeeignet.
Dann wurde eben ein Blinker draus.


----------



## knutwuchtig (30. Dezember 2019)

ich glaube  , etwas zaponlack und pflege hätte das rosten verhindert. bedenkt man, was für eine handwerliche arbeit dahinter steckt, gibt es wohl kaum einen edleren köder ! von der selbst gebundenen fliege mal abgesehen.


----------



## Eisenkneter (31. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt hab ich grad mal gegoogelt was zaponlack ist. Und mit das erste was wikipedia sagt ist, dass er für Metalle ungeeignet sei da kein Rustschutz.
Ich hatte bootslack drauf, hat aber auch nix genützt.
2k epoxy auch nicht.


----------



## Eisenkneter (5. Januar 2020)

Die kleine Klinge hier nutze ich ausschlieslich um die Alufolie vom Weinkorken zu schneiden.
War jetzt so stumpf (Oh je, was sagt das über mich aus ...) dass ich nachschleifen musste. Hab dann versuchshalber mit kaffee geätzt statt mit Eisen3Chlorid. Das Ergebnis hat mich selnst überrascht.


----------



## Chief Brolly (22. März 2020)

Ist zwar schon etwas eingerostet das Thema, ich aktiviere es wieder, weil ich ein spezielles Messer suche/brauche. 

Mein Respekt gilt allen hier, die Ihre Messer selber schmieden und es auch mit den perfekten Griffen ausstatten. 

Ich suche ein Messer, das von der Klingenspitze bzw. - form ideal für das durchtrennen der Wirbelsäule eines Aales ist. Also sollte die Klinge spitz, schmal und scharf sein. 
Ein Handschuhe zwischen Griff und Klinge wäre gut. Sie kann  an der Spitze beidseitig geschliffen sein und aus Damast bestehen. 

Die Klingenlänge sollte 15 cm bestehen. Der Griff sollte rutschfest sein und aus Naturmaterial bestehen (Horn, Holz, Knochen....). 

Leider habe ich ein passendes Messer weder im Jagd- noch im  Angelsektor gefunden. 
Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere Messerschmied von euch was passendes?


----------



## Eisenkneter (22. März 2020)

vor 1 Jahr hatte ich mir mal nen Kreuzhammer aus nem Fäustel geschmiedet. Aber nie eingestielt.
Und beim Walleransitz vor 3 Jahren mal eine kleiner Esche (irgendwie komisch das nicht mit Ä zu schreiben ...) gefällt und eingepackt.
Eben als Hammerstiel.
Nun dank quasi-Ausgangssperre hab ich tatsächlich die Zeit gefunden die beiden zusammenzuführen.
Der Griff ist bewusst eher wie bei nem Beil, so dass eigentlich nur die Finne genutzt werden kann. Aber genau dafür hab ich ihn ja gemacht.
Der Stiel liegt so besser in der Hand als bei nem normalem Hammer

Ist zwar kein Messer, aber zumindest doch mit dem Messerbau verwandt

Mal sehen was die nächsten Wochen daheim bringen. Am Ende räum ich sogar noch meine Werkstatt auf ....


----------



## Waller Michel (22. März 2020)

Mordskerl schrieb:


> vor 1 Jahr hatte ich mir mal nen Kreuzhammer aus nem Fäustel geschmiedet. Aber nie eingestielt.
> Und beim Walleransitz vor 3 Jahren mal eine kleiner Esche (irgendwie komisch das nicht mit Ä zu schreiben ...) gefällt und eingepackt.
> Eben als Hammerstiel.
> Nun dank quasi-Ausgangssperre hab ich tatsächlich die Zeit gefunden die beiden zusammenzuführen.
> ...



Schöne Arbeit!  Im Rahmen meiner Ausbildung damals, zum Maschinenschlosser, hatte ich auch noch schmieden gelernt! Habe leider heutzutage nicht mehr die Möglichkeit! 

LG


----------



## Mikesch (22. März 2020)

Mordskerl schrieb:


> ... eine kleiner Esche (irgendwie komisch das nicht mit Ä zu schreiben ...) gefällt und eingepackt.
> ....


  Dann wär's auch ein Fisch und kein Baum (Holz).


----------



## Eisenkneter (6. April 2020)

Beim Holzmachen kam mir eine Wildkirsche unter die Axt. Dabei ist mir die zähe Rinde etwas auf den Keks gegangen. Aber beim näheren Betrachten hat sie was Kork ähnliches. Hab mir ein paar Stücke aufgehoben und als Spacer auf den Kirschholzgriff gepackt. Sieht stimmig aus.

Die Klinge ist recht tief geätzt und nicht poliert.
Kaum angelassen und daher scharf wie Hölle. Aber nix zum Hebeln sonst knack.


----------



## fritte (19. Mai 2021)

Habe nach längerer Zeit auch mal wieder eins fertig gestellt. Habe bestimmt noch 8 angefangene klingen da liegen ‍aber hier mal ein etwas größeres von mir 22cm Klinge mit knapp 2,2mm Stärke auxh schön dünn fürs Fleisch


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Mai 2021)

Schöne Arbeit


----------



## Eisenkneter (3. Dezember 2022)

was für die Küche.
Aus nem alten Rasenmähermesser.
Geschmiedet, nicht gesägt


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Dezember 2022)

Cooles Teil!


----------



## Mescalero (3. Dezember 2022)

Archaisch....gefällt mir gut! Ich mag Klingen, die nicht auf der ganzen Fläche glatt geschliffen sind.


----------

